# MAIL PRIVATE NEL BARRIO... HI, HI, HI...



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

...Sublime... andate a leggere cosa c'è nel Barrio... troverete delle e-mail PRIVATE _s_-piattellate in pubblico... non entro nel merito della questione... mi limito solamente ad osservare come quel luogo di "puri"... di "incorrotti"... di "senza colpa"... appena nato, riesca a partorire il peggio di quanto possa verificarsi in un forum: la pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... il buon giorno, si vede dal mattino... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Sublime... andate a leggere cosa c'è nel Barrio... troverete delle e-mail PRIVATE _s_-piattellate in pubblico... non entro nel merito della questione... mi limito solamente ad osservare come quel luogo di "puri"... di "incorrotti"... di "senza colpa"... appena nato, riesca a partorire il peggio di quanto possa verificarsi in un forum: la pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... il buon giorno, si vede dal mattino... hi, hi, hi...


al cattivo gusto non c'è mai fine


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> al cattivo gusto non c'è mai fine


... ma non doveva essere un luogo "_consacrato_"?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... una riserva indiana nella quale mettere al riparo dalla critica, le cazzate multiple dei più ignoranti del forum... hi, hi, hi... dopo due giorni, sono già alla pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... complimen-_toni_...


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma non doveva essere un luogo "_consacrato_"?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... una riserva indiana nella quale mettere al riparo dalla critica, le cazzate multiple dei più ignoranti del forum... hi, hi, hi... dopo due giorni, sono già alla pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... complimen-_toni_...


 






















ma no lo sai che ipanni sporchi loro li lavano in pubblico?


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Sublime... andate a leggere cosa c'è nel Barrio... troverete delle e-mail PRIVATE _s_-piattellate in pubblico... non entro nel merito della questione... mi limito solamente ad osservare come quel luogo di "puri"... di "incorrotti"... di "senza colpa"... appena nato, riesca a partorire il peggio di quanto possa verificarsi in un forum: la pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... il buon giorno, si vede dal mattino... hi, hi, hi...


 
Questa è la prova della banalità delle persone........ Pensavano che l'accesso limitato su richiesta inibisse ai "cattivi" del sito di entrare e lasciare un bel tread come quello? Menomale che si ritengono essere superiori alla media. Preferisco essere mediocre e scurrile, ma sono vera. 

Ps. mi è piaciuta mari' quando ha chiesto se non si sentono p... dentro ad un preservativo...........


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Questa è la prova della banalità delle persone........ Pensavano che l'accesso limitato su richiesta inibisse ai "cattivi" del sito di entrare e lasciare un bel tread come quello? Menomale che si ritengono essere superiori alla media. Preferisco essere mediocre e scurrile, ma sono vera.
> 
> Ps. mi è piaciuta mari' quando ha chiesto se non si sentono p... dentro ad un preservativo...........


 
quello era ciò che pensavo dall'inizio.. anvedi che c'ho raggggione?
ciao bella che si dice? hai scritto a gianna?


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Questa è la prova della banalità delle persone........ Pensavano che l'accesso limitato su richiesta inibisse ai "cattivi" del sito di entrare e lasciare un bel tread come quello? Menomale che si ritengono essere superiori alla media. Preferisco essere mediocre e scurrile, ma sono vera.
> 
> Ps. mi è piaciuta mari' quando ha chiesto se non si sentono p... dentro ad un preservativo...........


... leggi le "VERE" intenzioni del FEDIFRAGO: creare un nuovo confessionale dal quale ESCLUDERE chi pare e piace a LORO... HI, HI, HI... capito?... questo è il loro VERO obiettivo... io l'avevo detto: questi sono NAZISTI... e come tali vanno trattati...


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

VABBè MA CHE CI FRAGA?TANTO  NON CI DOBBIAM MERAVIGLIARE...TANTO FRA UN Pò CERTI SCHELETRI LI TIRIAMO FUORI VERO CHEN?SEMPRE DOPO CHO MI CHIAMERANNO...SAI SON STATO MINACCIATO...IL NOSTRO AMICO HA MILLANTATO AMICIZIE IMPORTANTI...LUI MI STà MANDANDO A PRENDERE....MI MANDA A CHIAMARE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  !!!


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> quello era ciò che pensavo dall'inizio.. anvedi che c'ho raggggione?
> ciao bella che si dice? hai scritto a gianna?


No cara volevo scrivere a sting ....... ma non ho avuto tempo ieri con una pala ho distrutto tutto il giardino per risistemarlo....... c'ho un dolore alle braccia porca paletta........
In compenso profumo di rosmarino e salvia. Oggi porchetta


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VABBè MA CHE CI FRAGA?TANTO NON CI DOBBIAM MERAVIGLIARE...TANTO FRA UN Pò CERTI SCHELETRI LI TIRIAMO FUORI VERO CHEN?SEMPRE DOPO CHO MI CHIAMERANNO...SAI SON STATO MINACCIATO...IL NOSTRO AMICO HA MILLANTATO AMICIZIE IMPORTANTI...LUI MI STà MANDANDO A PRENDERE....MI MANDA A CHIAMARE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... chi?... ENZINO?... l'esperto in "_rumori corporali_"?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi le "VERE" intenzioni del FEDIFRAGO: creare un nuovo confessionale dal quale ESCLUDERE chi pare e piace a LORO... HI, HI, HI... capito?... questo è il loro VERO obiettivo... io l'avevo detto: questi sono NAZISTI... e come tali vanno trattati...


Buongiorno carissimo.
Sai che c'è la cosa non mi tange neanche minimamente. Ho altre cose ben piu' importanti a cui pensare che al loro sgambatoio. (perchè fondamentalmente di questo si tratta)
Ora è tutto un paradiso fra un po' cominceranno anche loro non ti preoccupare a litigare, e lo faranno le loro argomentazioni stanno per finire e di nuove non ne arrivano.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*FEDIFRAGO*

IL MAESTRO MI MANDA A CHIAMARE...MI Fà TROVARE...DICE..MI HA MINACCIATO, LUI A ME...CAPISCI?IO ASPETTO FIDUCIOSO....E SPERO CHE MI CHIAMERANNO...POI SARAI IL PRIMO A SAPERE..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !!1


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissimo.
> Sai che c'è la cosa non mi tange neanche minimamente. Ho altre cose ben piu' importanti a cui pensare che al loro sgambatoio. (perchè fondamentalmente di questo si tratta)
> Ora è tutto un paradiso fra un po' cominceranno anche loro non ti preoccupare a litigare, e lo faranno le loro argomentazioni stanno per finire e di nuove non ne arrivano.


... quello è un ghetto di lebbrosi... e ben presto, sarà un cimitero per cadaveri...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL MAESTRO MI MANDA A CHIAMARE...MI Fà TROVARE...DICE..MI HA MINACCIATO, LUI A ME...CAPISCI?IO ASPETTO FIDUCIOSO....E SPERO CHE MI CHIAMERANNO...POI SARAI IL PRIMO A SAPERE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ti manda chi?... sua moglie a chiedere la carità?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No cara volevo scrivere a sting ....... ma non ho avuto tempo ieri con una pala ho distrutto tutto il giardino per risistemarlo....... c'ho un dolore alle braccia porca paletta........
> In compenso profumo di rosmarino e salvia. Oggi porchetta


 

mmmmmmm sesso tantrico eh? buongustaia!!!

nonme ne parlare ho scaricato un bancale dal piano terra al secondo piano per tre volte in fila... unm ale al braccio..

pure a me capita quando faccio il giardino che poi so di rosmarino la sera patate al forno con i wurstel.. uhm


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mmmmmmm sesso tantrico eh? buongustaia!!!
> 
> nonme ne parlare ho scaricato un bancale dal piano terra al secondo piano per tre volte in fila... unm ale al braccio..
> 
> pure a me capita quando faccio il giardino che poi so di rosmarino la sera patate al forno con i wurstel.. uhm


Ehhh trovarlo qualcuno che ti insegna il sesso tantrico cara............sarebbe celestiale.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*Adesso*

ADESSO NON MI INTERESSA SE QUALCUNO MI VERRà AD OBBIETTARE QUALCOSA...QUESTO PENSIERO LO DEDICO A CHI SCRIVE CHE IO SIA ROMPICOIONI:è VERO...L'AMMETTO IO ROMPO LE PALLE...MA NON A TUTTI...E MI RIFERISCO A QUESTO SIGNORE ALEX 70...CHE PRESAGIVO ESSER UN GRANDE IMBECILLE....CON IL QUALE HO INTRATTENUTO UNO SCAMBIO DI POST POCO EDUCATIVI...GLI HO DAVO SERENAMENTE DEL COIONE...E MI SEMBRA, VISTI GLI ULTIMI ACCADIMENTI DI NON ESSER ANDATO LONTANO DALLA REALTà....!LA PUBBLICAZIONE DI MESS.PVT.TROVO SIA FATTO MOLTO GRAVE....INSOMMA ERA ANCHE LUI UNO CHE PREDICAVA E OSTENTAVA CORRETTEZZA!BE COMPLIMENTI...IL SIGNORE ERA NELLA LISTA DEI BUONI......!!!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Buoni, Cattivi...
che definizioni simpatiche.

fatto sta che ad entrambe le categorie, o comunque a tutti i gruppi, del forum non importa una mazza, e dei nuovi arrivati idem con patate.
Continuate tutti ad insozzare il confessionale. Ora..io dell'uscita di Alex non parlerò dato che ieri ne ho parlato abbastanza e mi sono più che mai disgustata, però francamente non mi piace l'atteggiamento di nessuno qui.
Non mi piace che chi ha richiesto il "ghetto" per gli altri stia sempre a copiare ed incollare le cose altrove (nel confessionale poi! proprio non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire!!!), non mi piace che dentro al barrio ci sia gente che se ne esce come alex usandolo come un luogo per lasciare messaggi senza prendersi le repliche del caso, non mi piace e non m'interessa sapere chi sta con chi e chi ci ha provato con chi, francamente delle vostre vite private m'interessa poco, a meno che i protagonisti di una qualunque vicenda non vogliano raccontarsi per far scaturire una comune riflessione. Non mi piace che Chensamurai faccia esperimenti nel forum, di qualsivoglia teoria, e non mi piace che Admin venga insultato come non mi piace che lui faccia vedere così apertamente le sue simpatie qui dentro.
Ci sono davvero troppe cose che non mi piacciono, e quella che mi piace meno è che si continui ad USARE questo spazio del forum come un teatrino di ripicche puerili per la propria gratuita esibizione togliendo spazio agli altri.
Questo forum morirà......... perchè nessuno ha voluto fare uno sforzo per pulirne neppure una piccola parte. è un forum grandissimo e nessuno ha voglia di automoderarsi neppure in un piccolo spazio come questo.
Non è mai venuto in mente a chi i moderatori non li vuole che lo smacco sarebbe non dare a nessuno la possibilità di moderare automoderandosi?


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Mab*



Mab ha detto:


> Buoni, Cattivi...
> che definizioni simpatiche.
> 
> fatto sta che ad entrambe le categorie, o comunque a tutti i gruppi, del forum non importa una mazza, e dei nuovi arrivati idem con patate.
> ...


Non sai che funziona così, guardati intorno, per i più la cosa pubblica è degli altri e la si può rendere una pattumiera...
Che dire, salvo qualche raro esempio di persona autoreferente in tutto, sono parecchi in questo forum ad essere stati accolti, confortati e consolati quando ne avevano bisogno, ed ora per simpatie o antipatie personali assolutamente non influenti all'andamento del forum, se ne scorda. Questo forum se morirà non sarà certo per mancanza di argomenti o di interesse.... Hai mai visto quando in Parlamento ci si azzuffa e ci si accapigòlia... ecco in quel momento non è più un Parlamento ma una cloaca... e finchè si continua a ridicolizzare, a deridere ed a fare dei propri interventi una burletta perchè, alla fine non si è in grado di fare di meglio... è giusto che la gente ne abbia pieni i cosiddetti.  
Come ho sempre detto i forum nascono e nuoiono, ma per farli morire basta solo essere persone non costruttive... per crearli e farli crescere.... serve ben altro! 
Quanto alla tua ultima frase... davvero benedetta e che continuamente ho sollecitato... per applicarla servono due cose elementari... e non serve che ti dica quali... e poichè latitano... Amen
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MAB*

IL MONDO è FATTO COSì COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO E COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO MENO!NO QUESTO FORUM NON MORIRà...NON SIAMO TRAGEDIATORI,MA SEMPLICI UTENTI CHE SI APPROCCIANO CON FINALITà DIVERSE!MAB A TE NON PIACCIONO TANTE COSE...A ME DEL BARRIO..FRANCAMENTE NON INTERESSA NULLA...VOGLIONO STAR Lì E NEGARE L'ACCESSO AI CATTIVI?VA BENE...SOPRAVVIVEREMO TUTTI...VIVREMO MEGLIO...SINCERAMENTE QUESTA MICA è CASA LORO...NON DECIDONO CERTO LORO...COSA E CHI...O CON CHI...SEMPLICEMENTE QUESTO!POI ECCOLI QUà I BUONI....E SIAMO ALL'INIZIO...!!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL MONDO è FATTO COSì COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO E COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO MENO!NO QUESTO FORUM NON MORIRà...NON SIAMO TRAGEDIATORI,MA SEMPLICI UTENTI CHE SI APPROCCIANO CON FINALITà DIVERSE!MAB A TE NON PIACCIONO TANTE COSE...A ME DEL BARRIO..FRANCAMENTE NON INTERESSA NULLA...VOGLIONO STAR Lì E NEGARE L'ACCESSO AI CATTIVI?VA BENE...SOPRAVVIVEREMO TUTTI...VIVREMO MEGLIO...SINCERAMENTE QUESTA MICA è CASA LORO...NON DECIDONO CERTO LORO...COSA E CHI...O CON CHI...SEMPLICEMENTE QUESTO!POI ECCOLI QUà I BUONI....E SIAMO ALL'INIZIO...!!!


 
Non so cosa intendi tu per forum morto.
Per me il forum è agonizzante al momento, perchè non sono il numero di utenti che scrivono nefandezze a renderlo vivo, ma gli argomenti che potrebbero far partecipare chiunque di nuovo voglia affacciarsi qua dentro.
Quando qui smetteranno di iscriversi persone nuove e quando nel confessionale non ci saranno più storie (già adesso ce ne sono davvero poche oscuro), allora il forum per me sarà morto.
Qual'è la finalità con cui tu Oscuro ti affacci qua dentro?
La mia ha a che fare con il titolo del forum, con paure che ho avuto e che in parte ancora ho, con un percorso che ho cominciato per me attraverso il confronto con gliu altri. Non dico che tutti debbano avere le mie finalità e i miei intenti, per carità, sono senz'altro noiosa da questo punto di vista.
Ma se il fine, OGGI, di chi sta qua, è semplicemente di ripicca e di rivalità verso altri utenti del forum, di far comunella, di insultarsi, di provare teorie seminando discordia,  e di avere l'ultima parola, è un fine che non rispetto, specialmente perchè state usando uno spazio che prima era di tutti, anche di chi aveva una domanda in testa, digitava su Google la parola tradimento, e cercava uno spazio per confrontarsi, senza saper nulla delle magagne di tizio e caio nate su pagine virtuali.

é vero, il mondo è pieno di cose che ci piacciono e di cose che non ci piacciono.
Se per il mio personalissimo punto di vista questo forum sta morendo e le dinamiche che si leggono sono schifosamente puerili e distruttive, mi sento in diritto di dirlo, anche perchè non sto insultando nessuno. Se non ti piace, vuol dire che come me ne faccio una ragione io che nessuno voglia fare uno sforzino ino ino ino, per spostare tutte le schifezze lontano dal confessionale (non sto inneggiando alla pace del mondo), te ne farai una ragione tu.


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai che funziona così, guardati intorno, per i più la cosa pubblica è degli altri e la si può rendere una pattumiera...
> Che dire, salvo qualche raro esempio di persona autoreferente in tutto, sono parecchi in questo forum ad essere stati accolti, confortati e consolati quando ne avevano bisogno, ed ora per simpatie o antipatie personali assolutamente non influenti all'andamento del forum, se ne scorda. Questo forum se morirà non sarà certo per mancanza di argomenti o di interesse.... Hai mai visto quando in Parlamento ci si azzuffa e ci si accapigòlia... ecco in quel momento non è più un Parlamento ma una cloaca... e finchè si continua a ridicolizzare, a deridere ed a fare dei propri interventi una burletta perchè, alla fine non si è in grado di fare di meglio... è giusto che la gente ne abbia pieni i cosiddetti.
> Come ho sempre detto i forum nascono e nuoiono, ma per farli morire basta solo essere persone non costruttive... per crearli e farli crescere.... serve ben altro!
> Quanto alla tua ultima frase... davvero benedetta e che continuamente ho sollecitato... per applicarla servono due cose elementari... e non serve che ti dica quali... e poichè latitano... Amen
> Bruja


 
è tutta una provocazione Bru, da una parte e dall'altra. è tutto un puntare il dito, fare le vittime, inneggiare a concetti altisonanti come libertà per poi ballarci allegramente sopra la macarena a conti fatti, provocare reazioni di proposito e cercare di proporre una tregua non per reale volontà, ma per avere altre armi con cui rinfacciare agli altri questo casino.
Siamo adulti............. eppure non mi sembra.
è tutto di una tristezza colossale.


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> IL MONDO è FATTO COSì COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO E COSE CHE CI PIACCIONO MENO!NO QUESTO FORUM NON MORIRà...NON SIAMO TRAGEDIATORI,MA SEMPLICI UTENTI CHE SI APPROCCIANO CON FINALITà DIVERSE!MAB A TE NON PIACCIONO TANTE COSE...A ME DEL BARRIO..FRANCAMENTE NON INTERESSA NULLA...VOGLIONO STAR Lì E NEGARE L'ACCESSO AI CATTIVI?VA BENE...SOPRAVVIVEREMO TUTTI...VIVREMO MEGLIO...SINCERAMENTE QUESTA MICA è CASA LORO...NON DECIDONO CERTO LORO...COSA E CHI...O CON CHI...SEMPLICEMENTE QUESTO!POI ECCOLI QUà I BUONI....E SIAMO ALL'INIZIO...!!!


Infatti questa è una casa comune... a cui tutti dovrebbero rispetto e considerazione; sai bene che non ho mai avuto parole sgradevoli né insulti per nessuno, ma pare faccia comodo dividere le persone in schiere... chi sta di qua e chi sta di là.... non importa se già si vede che ci si interseca, se alla fine qui si parla di là e là si parla di qui ... e la cosa sgradevole è che nonoistante quel forum si sia in qualche modo appartato.... la sola cosa facile che sia venuta non è stata il tendere la mano,  smetterla di deridere e di insultare, ma continuare a punzecchiare ed a fare una patetica fronda ridanciana, perchè l'umorismo è su un altro livello. Piuttosto sembra quasi ci sia una specie di intenzione strisciante di danneggiare questo forum creando gruppi di cecchinaggio, ma questa è una sensazione sottile che verte ad altra problematica....  
Sinceramente mi spiace che si sia arrivati a pensare ad un Barrio, ma tu non puoi immaginare quanto sia deludente vedere persone adulte che non riescono a finirla di far passare delle ciarlatanerie per liberta di pensiero e di parola da diffondere augli altri.  Sia chiaro che non salvo nessuno, chi ha sbagliato si prenda il suo carico, e credo sia ora che la si smetta con quella filastrocca dell'ipocrisia di cui si accusa chi non offende e non critica in pubblico. Mi pare che si sia in una congrega di farisei che criticano i pubblicani e viceversa...
Non esistono i buoni o i cattivi ma i maleducati e chi non riuscendo a riscuotere interesse accusa gli altri di inconsistenza, siamo al J'ACCUSE, sono che di Zola non ce n'é neppure l'ombra. E non esistono persone migliori o peggiori, ma persone che parlano e si confrontano e se ogni tanto entra qualche "cioccapiatti"... che sarebbe quel signore che nelle orchestre batte i piatti insieme... cioè un elemento trascurabile del gruppo, si lascia correre, purchè non pretenda di suonare per tutta la durata della "sinfonia"!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Questo forum morirà......... *perchè nessuno ha voluto fare uno sforzo per pulirne neppure una piccola parte.* è un forum grandissimo e nessuno ha voglia di automoderarsi neppure in un piccolo spazio come questo.
> Non è mai venuto in mente a chi i moderatori non li vuole che lo smacco sarebbe non dare a nessuno la possibilità di moderare automoderandosi?


A me dispiace molto che tu scriva questa cosa.
Evidentemente non siamo riusciti a suffucienza a spiegare i desideri di molti.

La risposta alla tua domanda é: non glie ne frega un cazzo. Non l'hai ancora capito?

Mi dispiace Nutè che tu non abbia compreso lo sforzo che si sta facendo.

Quanto al resto, la gallinaccia s'è spiegata perfettamente.

Su chi ha le pruderie del come si entra, autorizzazioni o no... se avete la volontà di leggere, vi accorgerete che nemmeno noi l'avevamo pensata così. Ci è stata imposta. Vedremo come si potrà modificare.

Siete liberi di vedere le cose come vi pare, fate pure. Certo che... per contro... vi fate andare giù delle robe...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Torno di sotto... già ci sono 10 post in prima pagina che parlano del barrio... tolgo subito il disturbo... non vorrei catturare tutta l'attenzione.

Saluti.


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me dispiace molto che tu scriva questa cosa.
> Evidentemente non siamo riusciti a suffucienza a spiegare i desideri di molti.
> 
> La risposta alla tua domanda é: non glie ne frega un cazzo. Non l'avevi ancora capito.
> ...


 
Lupa... sì ti ho capita, ho capito alcuni, ma non tutti.
Certo concordo sul fatto che il barrio era stato pensato in un altro modo, e le critiche alla prola leader e al metodo di accesso sono esagerazioni che vanno di nuovo a nuocere al forum come tutto il resto. altre polemiche inutili su cazzate secondo il mio personalissimo parere, dato che è un esperimento fatto così perchè Admin ha detto che queste sono le possibilità del forum.

Però molte altre cose non mi piacciono. Alcuni continuano a provocare, e altri escono dal barrio per rispondere alle provocazioni.
Non dico che chi sta là dovrebbe chiudercisi dentro, io francamente non lo farei mai. Ma che senso ha, se il barrio è stato costruito da chi ne ha le palle piene di discussioni e thread insozzati da polemiche ed insulti anche pesanti, uscire per partecipare alle stesse discussioni, anche solo rispondendo alle provocazioni?!

E ora parlo a tutti.

IL CONFESSIONALE non è casa di nessuno, è la casa di tutti. anzi io proporrei di considerarla la CASA DEI NUOVI ARRIVATI, così che tutti i vecchi si sforzino di pulirsi un attimo i piedi sullo zerbino prima di postare. 
Bisognerebbe ricordarsi che ad un nuovo ipotetico utente chiamato "HELPMEPLEASE" non interessa che per Otella Tizio sia idiota e Caio stronzo, non interessa se Cosa è donna di facili costumi per Cosetta e Cosetta è una falsa ipocrita ignorante per Cosa. Ad un ipotetico nuovo utente "HELPMEPLEASE" interessa venirsi a raccontare e raccogliere pareri su un evento che QUI ed ORA gli ha fatto male, gli fa male e gli fa paura.
E ragazzi, se non ve ne frega un cazzo di ascoltare un nuovo utente che arriva e si racconta, DITELO!!!! parlo a tutti adesso, nessuno escluso.
DITELO, così quando torna Fa cambiamo il titolo del forum e non creiamo false speranze.
Quando sono arrivata io questa non era un'oasi di pace ma si poteva discutere, c'era confronto, c'era voglia  di raccontarsi e di ascoltare... tanto che giungevano proposte da programmi tv che invitavano gli utenti del forum a partecipare.
Chi ha interesse a lasciare che il forum resti Tradimento.net, e che non solo gli utenti epici come Tizio Caio Cosa e Cosetta trovino spazio ma anche i nuovi che ancora HANNO BISOGNO DI PARLARE DEL TRADIMENTO E DELLE PROPPRIE PAURE, non provochi e non risponda alle provocazioni almeno nel confessionale.

Questo è ciò che mi fa incazzare e mi dispiace. Certo.. non sono un moderatore e non lo voglio essere, non sono l'admin e non ho potere decisionale qui, posso solo dare il mio contributo da partecipante ma a me sembra che in questo senso molti non ci abbiano provato.
E se non ho il potere di fare il bello e il cattivo tempo qui dentro posso dire che comincio a non rispettare più certi nick e le loro prese di posizione, comincio a nausearmi delle motivazioni che vengono fuori, e comincio a chiedrmi a quale gioco la gente stia giocando.


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

ps=

ma in tutto questo quali sono i thread frequentati e quali quelli ignorati?
Eva62 attende risposte.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> ps=
> 
> ma in tutto questo quali sono i thread frequentati e quali quelli ignorati?
> Eva62 attende risposte.



Ma che scrivi? Scusa Mab ma quando mai ci sono stati threads frequentati e threads ignorati...ci sono solo threads sepolti da una marea di chiacchere inutili... come questo thread e altri 20 forse... fenomeno che si sta cercando di arginare... devi cercare di essere un attimino lungimirante ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*bruia*

Guarda io ciò che scrive mab lo condivido pure,così bruia come ho spesso condiviso i tuoi scritti!Parli di cecchini è vero...ma chi sono i cecchini?chi punta il dito sulla presunta volgarità di oscuro e poi passeggia sulla vita pvt delle persone?chi accusa,chi minaccia,chi querela,chi denuncia...sinceramente non mi và di star qui a menarla su chi è o su chi è stato,chi ha incominciato o chi ha finito!!!Personalmente non ho problemi ha passare da"cattivo"....ci mancherebbe...se poi i buoni danno certi esempi!!!Tu i motivi che hanno portato leone ad oscurarsi li sai...me ne assumo le responsabilità serenamente...forse è bene che incomincino a farlo tutti...anche quelli che si son nascosti dietro la volgarità di tizio,dietro la presunzione di caio...!!Prima era chen,poi oscuro,poi cat....un continuo..addebbitare ad altri....!!!Una continua morale...becera quanto fuoriposto!!Credo che questo sia un momento di transizione...non andrà sempre così....ma è chiaro..alcune cose andranno chiarite...perchè a passare da capoespiatorio non fà piacere anessuno...me compreso!!!!Non mi interessa da dove è iniziato sò sulla mia pelle dove si è andati a finire...!!!bruia e tu sai quanto ciò sia spiacevole!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io ciò che scrive mab lo condivido pure,così bruia come ho spesso condiviso i tuoi scritti!Parli di cecchini è vero...ma chi sono i cecchini?chi punta il dito sulla presunta volgarità di oscuro e poi passeggia sulla vita pvt delle persone?chi accusa,chi minaccia,chi querela,chi denuncia...sinceramente non mi và di star qui a menarla su chi è o su chi è stato,chi ha incominciato o chi ha finito!!!Personalmente non ho problemi ha passare da"cattivo"....ci mancherebbe...se poi i buoni danno certi esempi!!!Tu i motivi che hanno portato leone ad oscurarsi li sai...me ne assumo le responsabilità serenamente...forse è bene che incomincino a farlo tutti...anche quelli che si son nascosti dietro la volgarità di tizio,dietro la presunzione di caio...!!Prima era chen,poi oscuro,poi cat....un continuo..addebbitare ad altri....!!!Una continua morale...becera quanto fuoriposto!!Credo che questo sia un momento di transizione...non andrà sempre così....ma è chiaro..alcune cose andranno chiarite...perchè a passare da capoespiatorio non fà piacere anessuno...me compreso!!!!Non mi interessa da dove è iniziato sò sulla mia pelle dove si è andati a finire...!!!bruia e tu sai quanto ciò sia spiacevole!!!!


e cosa fa un capoespiatorio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












guarda, ho talmente litigato con te... che se adesso non ci fossi mi mancheresti


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*bruia*

Mi spiace bruia su una cosa mi trovi in disaccordo:il tendere la mano!Ho teso la mano a chen con il quale avevo una forte conflittualità..non stringerò mai la mano a chi ha sconfinato dal virtuale al reale..mai!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*anna*

Mancarti un pulotto?indottrinato...tracotante...la tracotanza del giusto...insomma me li ricordo tutti i tuoi insulti....ti son andato sulle scatole da subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  vabbè oscuro già dal nome non ispira empatia....vabbè posso essere fra i cattivi almeno nel virtuale?IO SONO CATTIVO!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mancarti un pulotto?indottrinato...tracotante...la tracotanza del giusto...insomma me li ricordo tutti i tuoi insulti....ti son andato sulle scatole da subito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh. e adesso con chi litigo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

CAVOLO CON ME NO?SON FASCISTA...SQUADRISTA,TRACOTANTE..E HO ANCHE UN NICK DI MERDA...ALLORA COMPAGNA TI BASTA?


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Oscuro:

Ma a parte stringersi la mano, che, voglio dire, potrebbe anche non fregare a nessuno, mica dovete mangiare la pappa insieme, non sembra fattibile a nessuno escludere le questioni personali in un luogo come il confessionale?
Questo non vuol dire essere tutti amici e volemose bbene, vuol dire che se l'utente nuovo arriva e scrive la sua storia, Oscuro legge la risposta di Fedifrago come se fosse la risposta di chiunque altra persona e replica all'argomento proposto senza sconfinare in cose già dette, Fedifrago scrive la sua opinione senza frecciate ad Oscuro, e Chensamurai prova ad evitare di spostare di proposito l'attenzione dal problema infilandoci correzioni di grammatica e "hihihi" che portano a polemiche (ho preso i vostri tre nomi oscuro perchè parlo a te, non m'interessano i torti e le ragioni, e se ho sbagliato l'ipotetica dinamica perdonami non era mia intenzione).
Poi nel forum libero potete sbizzarrirvi a suon di schiaffi, potete mettere di mezzo avvocati, e fare un po' ciò che vi pare. Possiamo anzi.


Lettrice:

Dai Letty sai che cosa volevo dire, non costringermi a fare conti assurdi per dimostrarti che ci sono thread ignorati e thread frequentati. Non è questo il punto.
Il punto è che un nuovo utente introduce una nuova discussione e le risposte sono 2, mentre gli utenti connessi sono più di due e hanno più voglia di continuare a litigare che altro.
è una provocazione la mia, non per mettere zizzania ma per spostare l'attenzione sui nuovi arrivati e sull'argomento principale del forum invece che su queste eterne questioni.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CAVOLO CON ME NO?SON FASCISTA...SQUADRISTA,TRACOTANTE..E HO ANCHE UN NICK DI MERDA...ALLORA COMPAGNA TI BASTA?


non mi hai ancora detto cosa fa un capoespriatorio...


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MAB*

SE NON CI FOSSE ANDATA DI MEZZO LA MIA VITA PVT MAB IO PARLEREI COME TE....CONSIGLIEREI CIò CHE CONSIGLI TU...PURTROPPO QUNDO ACCADONO CERTE COSE LE REAZIONI NON SEMPRE POSSONO ESSER LUCIDE E COMPOSTE...!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

PAGA PER GLI ALTRI...VABBè CHE FAI MI CORREGGI?NON HO DIMESTICHEZZA CON LA TASTIERA...L'AVRò SCRITTO MALE VERO?


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE NON CI FOSSE ANDATA DI MEZZO LA MIA VITA PVT MAB IO PARLEREI COME TE....CONSIGLIEREI CIò CHE CONSIGLI TU...PURTROPPO QUNDO ACCADONO CERTE COSE LE REAZIONI NON SEMPRE POSSONO ESSER LUCIDE E COMPOSTE...!!!


Oscuro..............hai ragione tu, la mia vita nel forum è stata tutta fiorellini e carezzine.
Non ci è andata di mezzo la mia vita privata noooooooooooo ho cambiato nick perchè volevo farmi tutti i personaggi di Shakespeare.
Essù!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MAB*

GUARDA CHE IO NON Sò NULLA CHI ERI PRIMA?


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE IO NON Sò NULLA CHI ERI PRIMA?


 
OTELLA


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE NON CI FOSSE ANDATA DI MEZZO LA MIA VITA PVT MAB IO PARLEREI COME TE....CONSIGLIEREI CIò CHE CONSIGLI TU...PURTROPPO QUNDO ACCADONO CERTE COSE LE REAZIONI NON SEMPRE POSSONO ESSER LUCIDE E COMPOSTE...!!!


oscuro, possiamo parlare un attimo seriamente?
ce le siamo date di santa ragione ma in niente di quello che ho scritto c'era la volontà di scavare nel tuo privato. ok?
adesso ti sei fissato che qualcuno riporta dati tuoi personali ad altri utenti ma ti posso assicurare che nè io nè Stermi abbiamo mai ricevuto mp riguardanti la tua vita privata.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PAGA PER GLI ALTRI...VABBè CHE FAI MI CORREGGI?NON HO DIMESTICHEZZA CON LA TASTIERA...L'AVRò SCRITTO MALE VERO?


sì, lo hai scritto male...
ma se fai così poi mi sento in colpa...
ma incazzati nooooooo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*BENTROVATA*

CIAO...SCUSAMI MA CERTI DINAMICHE MI SFUGGONO..SPESSO SON TALMENTE PRESO A LITIGARE CHE..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !OTELLA AMMIREVOLE...TU RIESCI A NON INCAZZARTI..IO DOPO UN Pò SON ESPLOSO...ESAGERANDO!CHE DIRTI?RESPONSABILITà MIA...MA QUI DENTRO OLTRE A ME TROVI QUALCUNO CHE SI ASSUME LE SUE DI RESèPONSABILITà?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oscuro, possiamo parlare un attimo seriamente?
> ce le siamo date di santa ragione ma in niente di quello che ho scritto c'era la volontà di scavare nel tuo privato. ok?
> adesso ti sei fissato che qualcuno riporta dati tuoi personali ad altri utenti ma ti posso assicurare che nè* io nè Stermi abbiamo mai ricevuto mp riguardanti la tua vita privata.*


Metti pure me in lista ... non so niente di oscuro.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

ma non vedete come già i toni si siano abbassati e le discussioni procedano civilmente ?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

LO Sò...ANNA!TI E VI CREDO!!NON MI RIFERIVO A VOI MA A COSE ANTECEDENTI...COMUNQUE TU CERTE COSE LE HAI CAPITE DA COME SCRIVO PENSA TU....!!DAI NON SENTIRTI IN COLPA POI MI CI SENTO ANCHE IO...E LA PARTE DEL CATTIVO CHI LA Fà?


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CIAO...SCUSAMI MA CERTI DINAMICHE MI SFUGGONO..SPESSO SON TALMENTE PRESO A LITIGARE CHE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eh per chi mi hai preso per una santa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se mi sono incazzata?! mi sono incazzata eccome, anche visibilmente e sono parte attiva di molti casini che ci sono stati qui. MEA CULPA.
Sul serio, ho litigato ed esagerato a mia volta, e quando ho discusso con Cat, e la situazione è degenerata pesantemente, ho cominciato con motivazioni che valgono tutt'ora per me (incazzandomi con Cat perchè aveva ripostato conversazioni private. Oggi m'incazzo con Alex per lo stesso motivo con l'aggravante che la persona non ha potuto replicare perchè ha postato in un luogo dove Cat non aveva accesso), ma l'ho fatto di getto e con forza senza conoscere la persona che c'è dietro lo schermo. Purtroppo internet ci porta ad arrogarci confidenze che non abbiamo, ed io in questo ho sbagliato spesso, l'ho fatto anche con Lettrice (per dirne una) tempo fa e se si ricorda le chiedo nuovamente scusa perchè non c'era intenzione di far male.
Sono rimasta qui perchè ho lasciato il mio percorso a metà. Mi piace tantissimo l'idea del forum e di questo forum come luogo di confronto. Non mi piace che chi arriva non possa trovare ciò che io ho trovato quando ero in panne e avevo bisogno di un confronto con altri.
Non mi sogno nemmeno di chiedere la fine delle ostilità francamente, ma credo che con un piccolo sforzo possiamo scegliere tutti di automoderarci in una (una sola) sezione del forum considerandola casa di chi arriva e non di chi c'è già.
L'ideale sarebbe cancellare tutti i nostri account e iscriverci da capo con nick nuovi senza rivelarci per ricominciare a parlare di nuovo senza pregiudizi ma giudicando il contenuto (il contenuto non la forma per provocazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) di ogni discussione, ma so che anche questa è un'assurda follia.
Proviamo, lo chiedo perfavore, quando qualcuno posta qui un messaggio provocatorio, a passare oltre. Proviamo, se proprio ci brucia qualcosa tantissimo e vogliamo accapigliarci, ad aprire la discussione in un'altra area, per tenere in alto in questo spazio le discussioni che rispettano il titolo e l'intento originario del forum.


ps= Oscuro, non è arrivato niente neppure a me su di te, se serve.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

*FA*

Io ridordo una massima di FA ... diceva che il miglior modo di difendere il privato era di renderlo di pubblico dominio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ricordo di una volta che (di la') pubblico' i suoi dati personali e cc  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   che matto quel "Mascalzone"


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*OTELLA*

VOI SIETE ARRIVATI DOPO...NON PARLO DI VOI...!!PENSA GIRAVA VOCE CHE FOSSI PURE DONNA...ALMENO QUI C'ERA BUONA FEDE!!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VOI SIETE ARRIVATI DOPO...NON PARLO DI VOI...!!PENSA GIRAVA VOCE CHE FOSSI PURE DONNA...ALMENO QUI C'ERA BUONA FEDE!!!


 
Vabbè vai vorrà dire che alcuni ti immagineranno come un bel donnino.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VOI SIETE ARRIVATI DOPO...NON PARLO DI VOI...!!PENSA GIRAVA VOCE CHE FOSSI PURE DONNA...ALMENO QUI C'ERA BUONA FEDE!!!


ma come?? non sei donna??


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ridordo una massima di FA ... diceva che il miglior modo di difendere il privato era di renderlo di pubblico dominio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti chissa' come glje rodera' esserse perso tutto sto ben di dio...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> eh per chi mi hai preso per una santa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non posso ... il mio non e' un nick, e' il mio nome ... e poi mi farei sgamare subito, non ho mai imparato ad indossare la maschera.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> infatti chissa' come glje rodera' esserse perso tutto sto ben di dio...


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non posso ... il mio non e' un nick, e' il mio nome ... e poi mi farei sgamare subito, non ho mai imparato ad indossare la maschera.


 
Io non ho cambiato modo di scrivere da quando sono tornata.
Ho espresso le solite opinioni, magari senza l'amarezza e l'incazzatura degli ultimi tempi, ma non ho indossato maschere.
Eppure nessuno mi ha riconosciuta, io mi sono rivelata a chi desideravo quando lo desideravo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*OTELLA*

COME VEDI CON CHI SI PONE SERENAMENE IO NON FACCIO QUESTIONI...!!!OTELLA CERTE COSE FACCIO VERAMENTE FATICA A MANDARLE GIù!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

CI SEI RIMASTA MALE VERO.......!!!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> eh per chi mi hai preso per una santa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciao mia cara, 
tu non sai che soddisfazione invece mi ha dato il post di alex.
vedi Otella, così si è rivelato come è ed è sempre stato.

va benissimo così.

anche il fatto che l'abbia postato nel bario dimostra come è lui.

fantastico. sai perchè? perchè non è stato necessario scrivere e ribadire un bel nulla.
si è caratterizzato da solo.

e poi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  capirai che messaggi privati che ha pubblicato...

mi sono arrivate delle mail e dei messaggi privati con scritto...." e allora....tutto li sti messaggi privati da paura e compromettenti che tu avresti scritto"?


rendo l'idea carissima?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI SEI RIMASTA MALE VERO.......!!!


già t'immaginavo come  la donna bionica o wonder woman


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Io non ho cambiato modo di scrivere da quando sono tornata.
> Ho espresso le solite opinioni, magari senza l'amarezza e l'incazzatura degli ultimi tempi, ma non ho indossato maschere.
> Eppure nessuno mi ha riconosciuta, io mi sono rivelata a chi desideravo quando lo desideravo.


Io non so brava ... e poi cosa ho fatto di male da dover cambiare identita'


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*

ehi, cucciolo...ma quante energie hai a continuare a gridare qui da giorni e giorni???


urca, alla faccia del doping, cosa hai mangiato oggi!!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> COME VEDI CON CHI SI PONE SERENAMENE IO NON FACCIO QUESTIONI...!!!OTELLA CERTE COSE FACCIO VERAMENTE FATICA A MANDARLE GIù!!


 
Ma non mandarle giù Oscuro, chi ti dice di farlo!
Solo spostarsi di un click per scannarsi, ed evitare di dar seguito a *chiunque, amico o nemico*, scriva qui le solite provocazioni.
A me non frega nulla di dar torti o ragioni, o di esortare tutti a farsi martiri per la causa. Vorrei solo che ci fosse la scelta adulta presa da parte di tutti, in questa area del forum, di pensare alle nuove storie senza farsi trascinare in vecchie beghe.
Ripeto e ripeterò: aprite un thread dal titolo "Mab hai rotto i coglioni" in qualunque area nel forum tranne questa, e sparate pure a zero. mi va più che bene.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

INVECE...ACCONTENTATI DELL'UOMO BIONICO....VERSIONE "ER MONNEZZA"!!!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma non mandarle giù Oscuro, chi ti dice di farlo!
> Solo spostarsi di un click per scannarsi, ed evitare di dar seguito a *chiunque, amico o nemico*, scriva qui le solite provocazioni.
> A me non frega nulla di dar torti o ragioni, o di esortare tutti a farsi martiri per la causa. Vorrei solo che ci fosse la scelta adulta presa da parte di tutti, in questa area del forum, di pensare alle nuove storie senza farsi trascinare in vecchie beghe.
> Ripeto e ripeterò: aprite un thread dal titolo "Mab hai rotto i coglioni" in qualunque area nel forum tranne questa, e sparate pure a zero. mi va più che bene.


 
mab..... uno per uno si riconosceranno chi come dici tu in relatà accende micce, avvia le solite provocazioni..


uno si è già suicidato da solo...... qualcuno mi suggerisce che molto presto ritornerà e ricomincerà ad attaccare.


scommetti un gelato mia cara?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

NO....... MI PIACE QUESTA SCRITTURA....MI DA PIù L'ARIA DA CATTIVO...DA UNO CHE NON PUò ACCEDERE AL BARRIO...UNA DA LISTA DI PRESCRIZIONE......


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> INVECE...ACCONTENTATI DELL'UOMO BIONICO....VERSIONE "ER MONNEZZA"!!!


sì, si. Non sono cose facili da buttar giù però 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mi ci devo abituare..


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non so brava ... e poi cosa ho fatto di male da dover cambiare identita'


ussignur!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Marì il mio era un esempio assurdo e l'ho pure scritto.
Dicevo solo che sarebbe bello che in un'area del forum non si considerassero i nick ma solo gli argomenti di discussione. tutto qui.
Poi se tu mi scrivi che non sai indossare maschere e non sei brava, è ovvio che io ti risponda che non è questione di indossare maschere: Io con Mab sono rientrata e nonostante sia rimasta la stessa non sono stata riconosciuta, perchè spesso non è il contenuto quello considerato ma il nick in cima al messaggio.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mab..... uno per uno si riconosceranno chi come dici tu in relatà accende micce, avvia le solite provocazioni..
> 
> 
> uno si è già suicidato da solo...... qualcuno mi suggerisce che molto presto ritornerà e ricomincerà ad attaccare.
> ...


 
No grazie, un c'ho una lira. anche un gelato nelle mie tasche pesa....


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

SERVE AIUTO?IO SON SEMPRE AL SERVIZIO DEL CITTADINO...INSOMMA QUASI SEMPRE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  !!!


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO....... MI PIACE QUESTA SCRITTURA....MI DA PIù L'ARIA DA CATTIVO...DA UNO CHE NON PUò ACCEDERE AL BARRIO...UNA DA LISTA DI PRESCRIZIONE......


 
così sei....ENERGICO !!!!


mittico.
io invece.....




*verde padania quando devo puntualizzare*


*tiè 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> No grazie, un c'ho una lira. anche un gelato nelle mie tasche pesa....


 
gelato.......ah, sento il profumo di primavera..... tornano le rondini, i fiori di campo..... che bello


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

DAI PURE TU....SEI CAT TIVA PURE TU...SIAM I FANTASTICI 4...IO SON QUELLO CHE DOMINA IL FUOCO...MI SON PURE BRUCIATO IN Pò DI CERVELLO....!!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

ATTACCO
SOLAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


ora andate tutti dall'oculista


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> ATTACCO
> SOLAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ora andate tutti dall'oculista


 
*azzo...mi stai violentando le pupille   mmmmaledetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> DAI PURE TU....SEI CAT TIVA PURE TU...SIAM I FANTASTICI 4...IO SON QUELLO CHE DOMINA IL FUOCO...MI SON PURE BRUCIATO IN Pò DI CERVELLO....!!!


 
Oscurooooooooooooooooooooooooooo eddai uno sforzino, 24 h...
provocazioni anche velate di là.
Essù che sei una brava ragazza


----------



## Old Cat (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> DAI PURE TU....SEI CAT TIVA PURE TU...SIAM I FANTASTICI 4...IO SON QUELLO CHE DOMINA IL FUOCO...MI SON PURE BRUCIATO IN Pò DI CERVELLO....!!!


 
siiii son cattiva


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*OTELLA*

ATTENTA OTELLA...CHE HA PARLARE CON ME MI DIVENTI CAT TIVA PURE TU...EPPOI FAI LA MIA FINE...ATTENTA!!


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Sieeeee io so BBBONAAAA.


E poi da oggi in poi ho deciso che vi trucido tutti con la mia arma segreta:

ATTACCO 
SOLAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
VOI CHE MI SIETE NEMICI NON AVRETE SCAMPO, SONO MEGLUIO DI UFO ROBOT!!!!!!

AZIONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ATTENTA OTELLA...CHE HA PARLARE CON ME MI DIVENTI CAT TIVA PURE TU...*EPPOI FAI LA MIA FINE...ATTENTA!!*



Entra pure lei in polizia  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scusascusascusa ... ma ci voleva va


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Entra pure lei in polizia
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















EHM...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ... non ce l'ho proprio questa vocazione. Senza offesa per oscuro e il suo lavoro eh..

però.. sai che figa con la divisa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino per il prossimo san valentino.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*NO*

OTELLA è BUONA....IN POLIZIA SOLO I CATTIVI CON SFOLLAGENTE!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> EHM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che Stermi' in libero ha aperto un post in Tuo onore


----------



## Old Mab (3 Marzo 2008)

ah sì....aspe che vo a vedere eh......................


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> OTELLA è BUONA....IN POLIZIA SOLO I CATTIVI CON SFOLLAGENTE!!!


per me se glje fai suona' la sirena, e' fatta...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *ma non doveva essere un luogo "consacrato"*?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... una riserva indiana nella quale mettere al riparo dalla critica, le cazzate multiple dei più ignoranti del forum... hi, hi, hi... dopo due giorni, sono già alla pubblicazione di e-mail private... hi, hi, hi... complimen-_toni_...


Sì, infatti, e l'eccezione ha confermato la regola - come uno che beve il primo sorso e gli va subito traverso. In questo caso, l'autore è adirittura soffocato ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Questa è la prova della banalità delle persone........ Pensavano che l'accesso limitato su richiesta inibisse ai "cattivi" del sito di entrare e lasciare un bel tread come quello? Menomale che si ritengono essere superiori alla media. Preferisco essere mediocre e scurrile, ma sono vera.
> 
> Ps. mi è piaciuta mari' quando ha chiesto se non si sentono *p... dentro ad un preservativo*...........


Guarda che qui c'è la zona di parola libera ... i puntini devi mettere solo nel Barrio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... leggi le "VERE" intenzioni del FEDIFRAGO: creare un nuovo *confessionale *dal quale ESCLUDERE chi pare e piace a LORO... HI, HI, HI... capito?... questo è il loro VERO obiettivo... io l'avevo detto: questi sono NAZISTI... e come tali vanno trattati...


Non ho acconsentito di trasformare il classico Confessionale ad accesso di un gruppo sperimentale, come invece mi è stato chiesto.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ho acconsentito di trasformare il classico Confessionale ad accesso di un gruppo sperimentale, come invece mi è stato chiesto.


Chi ti avrebbe chiesto di trasformare il confessionale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E quando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E dove sta scritto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi tu per forum morto.
> *Per me il forum è agonizzante al momento, perchè non sono il numero di utenti che scrivono nefandezze a renderlo vivo, ma gli argomenti che potrebbero far partecipare chiunque di nuovo voglia affacciarsi qua dentro*.


Io invece vedo che finalmente è tornato il cielo sereno, e _stranamente_, la qualità delle discussioni "qui fuori" ha guadagnato in qualità. Non posso non notarlo.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io invece vedo che finalmente è tornato il cielo sereno, e _stranamente_, la qualità delle discussioni "qui fuori" ha guadagnato in qualità. Non posso non notarlo.


Non hai per caso notato che qualcuno non offende più ogni tre parole? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello non lo vedi, giusto?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non hai per caso notato che qualcuno non offende più ogni tre parole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   lui vede e nota dove capita


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi hai ancora detto cosa fa un capoespriatorio...


Raccoglie i ceffoni gratuiti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ridordo una massima di FA ... diceva che *il miglior modo di difendere il privato era di renderlo di pubblico dominio *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sante parole


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io invece vedo che finalmente è tornato il cielo sereno, e _stranamente_, *la qualità delle discussioni "qui fuori" ha guadagnato in qualità. Non posso non notarlo*.


vero... io oggi me so' pure sforzato la neuro sull'assist di Chen sulle coscienze varie de Marx & l'ideolocia tetesca e nun m'ha kazziato.... boh forse nun ce stava.... la controprova domani...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

*yuuhuuuuuu*

*GIOVANNI TI SPIACEREBBE RISPONDERE ALLE DOMANDE POSTE VISTO CHE ORA STAI NEI PARAGGI?*

*GRAZIE!*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *GIOVANNI TI SPIACEREBBE RISPONDERE ALLE DOMANDE POSTE VISTO CHE ORA STAI NEI PARAGGI?*
> 
> *GRAZIE!*


cucù


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> cucù


Ti diverti eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti diverti eh?


Mi pare evidente...come è evidente l'atteggiamento...assolutamente di parte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le domande son state poste penso correttamente...prendiamo atto che *LE RISPOSTE NON LE VUOLE DARE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

Come dice sempre qualcuno...si sta definendo da solo!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> cucù


Ciofanni, insomma io avevo comprato un po' de roba e mo' nun sapendo dove piazzarle, me cresce...

'n'do' le metto???


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente...come è evidente l'atteggiamento...assolutamente di parte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovvio Fedi' ... Ognuno e' norma di se stesso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi ti avrebbe chiesto di trasformare il confessionale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sei stato tu. Sta scritto in questo forum, se fai una ricerca per la parola Confessionale e gli ultimi 10 giorni dovresti occasionalmente trovare l'argomento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Guarda che è solo uno scherzo a metà. Non ho voglia di cercarlo fra centinaia di messaggi.


Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non hai per caso notato che qualcuno non offende più ogni tre parole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho notato che lo stile fuocoso di diversi utenti si è raffreddato, per due motivi. Uno è per la paura di rimanere soli.

L'altro è perché siamo molto meno persone qui, e possiamo finalmente respirare l'aria della quiete. Non c'è più un affollamento pazzesco di notizie, e questo favorisce una digestione più completa delle informazioni. Consegue una risposta maturata, che si traduce anche in meno parolacce, offese, accuse.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sei stato tu. Sta scritto in questo forum, se fai una ricerca per la parola Confessionale e gli ultimi 10 giorni dovresti occasionalmente trovare l'argomento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che ho sottolineato direi che è il principale.

Ora *puoi ammettere anche TUTTI gli utenti al Barrio*? Non ti romperemo le scatole per escludere chi col Barrio non ha nulla a che fare, tranquillo..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente...come è evidente l'atteggiamento...assolutamente di parte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti vedo stressato dal Barrio. Dai, qui si respira aria fresca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il cucù era un diversivo. Sapevo che avresti accolto l'occasione per scrivere due righe. Intanto avevo tutto il tempo per rispondere. Mi fa piacere che ci sei cascato - non lo davo per scontato


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ti vedo stressato dal Barrio. Dai, qui si respira aria fresca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente chi mi stressa...sei solo tu...che giri intorno alle domande per te evidentemente scomode!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Basta rispondere ...ci vuol tanto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma visto che ti piacciono i giochetti...quelli li faccio pure io con te!


----------



## Iago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin alla luce dei fatti, credo sia opportuno da parte tua, togliere st'impedimento all'ingresso del Barrio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che ho sottolineato direi che è il principale.
> 
> Ora *puoi ammettere anche TUTTI gli utenti al Barrio*? Non ti romperemo le scatole per escludere chi col Barrio non ha nulla a che fare, tranquillo..


Tutti gli utenti che vorranno iscriversi al Barrio sono liberi di farlo. Non partecipo però alla gara. Non posso però "travasare" gli utenti, perché la gestione dei "gruppi a tema" non lo permette. E' dissociata dalla gestione generale del forum.

Gli unici membri che posso manualmente aggiungere, sono i leader. Finora non c'è stata alcuna richiesta. Né da fuori che da dentro il Barrio.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ti vedo stressato dal Barrio. Dai, qui si respira aria fresca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inoltre...non sei neanche tanto svelto...visto che le risposte che hai dato era solo le ultime...

Ma visto che ho mooooltaaaa pazienza te lo richiedo:

*PUOI APRIRE IL BARRIO A TUTTI GLI UTENTI* (o meglio mettere TU TUTTI dentro come hai fatto con chen e Sterminator?)?Lasciando ovviamente la possibilità di escludere gli indesiderati? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazzzzieeeeee


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Tutti gli utenti che vorranno iscriversi al Barrio sono liberi di farlo. Non partecipo però alla gara. Non posso però "travasare" gli utenti, perché la gestione dei "gruppi a tema" non lo permette. E' dissociata dalla gestione generale del forum.
> 
> Gli unici membri che posso manualmente aggiungere, sono i leader. Finora non c'è stata alcuna richiesta. Né da fuori che da dentro il Barrio.


Come mai hai fatto entrare allora *CHEN e Sterminator* che NON avevano chiesto di entrare?


----------



## Iago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Tutti gli utenti che vorranno iscriversi al Barrio sono liberi di farlo. Non partecipo però alla gara. Non posso però "travasare" gli utenti, perché la gestione dei "gruppi a tema" non lo permette. E' dissociata dalla gestione generale del forum.
> 
> Gli unici membri che posso manualmente aggiungere, sono i leader. Finora non c'è stata alcuna richiesta. Né da fuori che da dentro il Barrio.


cioè stai continuando cu sta palla??

o vuoi dire che non hai fatto entrare tu gli indesiderati??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inoltre...non sei neanche tanto svelto...visto che le risposte che hai dato era solo le ultime...
> 
> Ma visto che ho mooooltaaaa pazienza te lo richiedo:
> 
> ...


Chen si era inscritto e io l'ho accettato. Non ho altri mezzi in mano. Ed ora che non sono più membro del gruppo, nemmeno questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> *Chen si era inscritto* e io l'ho accettato. Non ho altri mezzi in mano. Ed ora che non sono più membro del gruppo, nemmeno questo.


Ribadisco (e non solo io) che nella lista non c'era!

ma se ci fosse davvero stato...sarebbe davvero per chen l'autosputtanamento più clamoroso della storia del forum!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ti vedo stressato dal Barrio. Dai, qui si respira aria fresca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la verità è che ti caghi sotto.nonostante la tua calma apparente sai che nel tuo ruolo più di tanto non puoi fare pifferate.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi giochi..ma ritiri subito la manina appena qualcuno ti ricorda che non sei obiettivo....

insomma....sei solo un buffone davvero.come ti senti sapendo che la maggiorparte di coloro che vivono il forum ti vede come un pagliaccio?Con la posizione che dovresti avere...non provi vergogna verso te stesso?Io la provo per te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao Ciovanni!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la verità è che ti caghi sotto.nonostante la tua calma apparente sai che nel tuo ruolo più di tanto non puoi fare pifferate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... di quale maggioranza parli?... quella degli ignoranti?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*GIOVANNI*

PERDONA LA DOMANDA:SEI PAGATO DAL SIGN.FEDIFRAGO PER CASO?NO PERCHè MI SEMBRA CHE GLI SIA DOVUTO QUALCOSA...SE COSì NON FOSSE IGNORARLO UN Pò NON SAREBBE MALE...MAGARI CAPISCE CHE è UN UTENTE COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI...PER ORA.TROVO FUORI LUOGO LA SUA PREPOTENZA NELL'ESIGERE RISPOSTE , E DI QUELLA GRANIDSSIMA CAFONA CHE TI VOLEVA DENUNCIARE....FORSE SAREBBE IL CASO DI FARLA FINITA!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ribadisco (e non solo io) che nella lista non c'era!
> 
> ma se ci fosse davvero stato...sarebbe davvero per chen l'autosputtanamento più clamoroso della storia del forum!!!


... HI, HI, HI... secondo me, tu hai il Q.I. di una gallina idiota... certo che mi sono iscritto... ho chiesto di entrare nel Barrio PROPRIO per costringere VOI a dire di NO... pre-giudizialmente... per mostrare a tutti chi siete... ed ora, molti hanno capito... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

BRAVO E SIAMO SOLO ALL'INIZIO VERO?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Ridicolo!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... secondo me, tu hai il Q.I. di una gallina idiota... certo che mi sono iscritto... ho chiesto di entrare nel Barrio PROPRIO per costringere VOI a dire di NO... pre-giudizialmente... per mostrare a tutti chi siete... ed ora, molti hanno capito... hi, hi, hi...


Dai, chen non è da te negare anche l'evidenza! (O si??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Quella lista è stata vista PRIMA del tuo ingresso e tu non c'eri, come non risultavi collegato (come sempre al w.e.)...il pallottoliere è sempre a disposizione eh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Fra le tue lauree vuoi ottenere anche quella di arrampicata libera sugli specchi?!?!?!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, chen non è da te negare anche l'evidenza! (O si??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma che cazzo _s_-farfugli?... ho chiesto d'entrare motivandolo con un "_Visita di cortesia... hi, hi, hi..._"... una chiara provocazione... avevo letto lo scritto della Lupa, la quale indicava alcuni nick da tenere fuori dal Barrio... tra cui il mio... quindi, ho chiesto d'entrare... per una visita "_pastorale_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Ci mancava un clown!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che cazzo _s_-farfugli?... ho chiesto d'entrare motivandolo con un "_Visita di cortesia... hi, hi, hi..._"... una chiara provocazione... avevo letto lo scritto della Lupa, la quale indicava alcuni nick da tenere fuori dal Barrio... tra cui il mio... quindi, ho chiesto d'entrare... per una visita "_pastorale_"... hi, hi, hi...


Ribadisco: SEI RIDICOLO!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inoltre...non sei neanche tanto svelto...visto che le risposte che hai dato era solo le ultime...
> 
> Ma visto che ho mooooltaaaa pazienza te lo richiedo:
> 
> ...


bah io sinceramente avevo fatto domanda con tanto di marca da bollo per entrare, con questa motivazione:

Motivo della richiestae' fa' schiatta' d'invidia chen, cat etcetc..

Pero' mo' me so' pentito....  e vojo dei sordi, un lavoro, una villetta ar mare ed una nuova identita'....


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ribadisco: SEI RIDICOLO!


... VEDI, IL RIDICOLO SEI TU E LA TUA CORTE DI GALLINE IN MENOPAUSA GALOPPANTE, PERCHE', VEDI, LA DOMANDA SORGE SPONTANEA: HAI IL TUO RECINTO PER LE VACCHE, CHE CAZZO CI FAI QUI?... PERCHE' NON TE NE STAI NELLA MERDA?...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Sempre più divertente!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... VEDI, IL RIDICOLO SEI TU E LA TUA CORTE DI GALLINE IN MENOPAUSA GALOPPANTE, PERCHE', VEDI, LA DOMANDA SORGE SPONTANEA: HAI IL TUO RECINTO PER LE VACCHE, CHE CAZZO CI FAI QUI?... PERCHE' NON TE NE STAI NELLA MERDA?...


Perchè, caro il mio pagliaccio....non hai ancora capito, con tutta la tua intelligenza, che IO e CHIUNQUE altro può scrivere qui, là, OVUNQUE nel forum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli unici limitati *PER TUA PRECISA VOLONTA'* siete TU e gli amichetti tuoi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E ti brucia...ohhhh se ti brucia!


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... VEDI, IL RIDICOLO SEI TU E LA TUA CORTE DI GALLINE IN MENOPAUSA GALOPPANTE, PERCHE', VEDI, LA DOMANDA SORGE SPONTANEA: HAI IL TUO RECINTO PER LE VACCHE, CHE CAZZO CI FAI QUI?... PERCHE' NON TE NE STAI NELLA MERDA?...


Potrei morire ma non mi evito un motto di spirito, quindi, solo per questo intervengo ....  pensa che le GALLINE in menopausa statisticamente sono meno sensibili alle "creste di gallo"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E quando utilizzerai del latte sii grato che esistano le vacche.... e pensa ai campi che senza lo stallatico sono invasi da una marea di concimazione chimica selvaggia e nociva.  
Nulla di personale, lo sai bene, è solo per mostrare che quello che, suonando offesa, potrebbe diventare la migliore bandiera da opporre a.... già a cosa? 
Sto solo cercando di vedere se questa infinita guerriglia querula ha la capacità reciproca di diventare una buona fucina di forbitezza verbale.  Pensi sia una sfida degna di un samurai? 
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*BRUIA*

BRUIA MI PIACEREBBE LEGGERE UN TUO INTERVENTO SU QUESTO SIG.FEDIFRAGO...CHE NON SMETTE DI PROVOCARE...CON MINACCE ED ALTRO...VEDO UNA CERTA SOLERZIA SOLO NEI CONFRONTI DI CHEN...E LO SPETTACOLO CHE CI STA REGALANDO QUESTO SIGNOR FEDIFRAGO SICURAMENTE è DEGNO DI NOTA...INSOMMA NON PUò PASSARE INOSSERVATO AL PARI DEL NOSTRO AMATO CHEN NON CREDI?ANZI DIREI CHE SOTTO ALCUNI ASPETTI CREDO SIA MOLTO PIù GRAVE..VISTO CHE QUANDO RINCASO LA SERA QUALCUNO MI POTREBBE CERCARE..NON CREDI?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potrei morire ma non mi evito un motto di spirito, quindi, solo per questo intervengo .... pensa che le GALLINE in menopausa statisticamente sono meno sensibili alle "creste di gallo"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... senti, Bruja, lasciamo perdere le metafore... ma non trovi RIDICOLO che qualcuno chieda un luogo riservato dal quale escludere certi nick e poi, invece, passi il tempo a rincorrere le scarpe di quegli stessi nick?... non lo trovi psichiatricamente paradossale?... oggi vedo questi squallidi personaggi in stato d'agitazione disperata... senza di loro, il forum sta risalendo prepotentemente per dialettica ed argomenti... ora mi chiedo: _ma che cazzo vogliono_?... _che vogliono da noi_?... hanno il loro serraglio... stiano contenti e non ci rompano i coglioni... poi, c'è anche questo povero cristo che mi viene a raccontare che NOI non abbiamo voluto entrare nel recinto... hi, hi, hi... nel quale LORO si sono rinchiusi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè, caro il mio pagliaccio....non hai ancora capito, con tutta la tua intelligenza, che IO e CHIUNQUE altro può scrivere qui, là, OVUNQUE nel forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai leggere?... HI, HI, HI... *SCRIVE LA LUPA:*

"Salve.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questa è l'unica sezione moderata del forum.


Dunque... l'idea è: accesso libero a chiunque si iscrive, purchè consapevole di essere all'interno di un giardino protetto.

Da cosa?

Tendenzialmente insulti gratuiti, volgarità fini a se stesse, svalvolamenti psichiatrici gravi e cali di zucchero.

Gli utenti che accedono alla sezione dovrebbero avere (per quanto mi riguarda) lo stesso profilo. Tutti quanti. L'admin ci deve chiarire la fattibilità di questo.

Lo avranno diverso i moderatori, che sono ancora da definire.

Io preferirei non esserlo. Sul forum ci sono poco, non posso garantire continuità e non accedo mai durante il w.e.

Da admin vorrei anche sapere la possibilità di controllo sulle doppie iscrizione, per evitare l'accesso a cloni di utenti già esistenti e non aderenti alla sezione moderata.

*Tali utenti sono noti a tutti ma per esser chiari io li elencherei.*

*Chensamurai, Cat, Oscuro, Tatina, Sterminator per me è essenziale che non accedano alla sezione moderata.*

Per altro leggo che vomitano su noi e sul quello che scriviamo e autocertificano la loro esclusione.

Siete d'accordo?

Se dovete segnalare altri nomi...

*Ovviamente la lista si può ingrossare.*

I termini sono: rompi i coglioni a destra e manca senza giustificare altrimenti la tua presenza?
Fuori dal Barrio.

Facile facile.

Sia chiaro: *NON* rompi i coglioni a qualcuno. Litigare è leggittimo.

*NON* è leggittimo rompere i coglioni a tutta la comunità per mesi senza motivo, avere comportamenti che ledono la pace di tutti per dissappori personali o cazzi di altri che, *SIA CHIARO,* alla comunità non interessano.

Se gli utenti hanno tra loro questioni personali da redimere lo facessero *PER TELEFONO*.

E' gradito un livello minimo di sopravvivenza di buona educazione.

Potete pure mangiare dall'antipasto al dolce con la stessa forchetta e pulirvi il sedere con le foglie ma per favore! se volete parlare di dettagli anatomici fatelo con costrutto.
Se volete intavolare discorsi ginecologici, che almeno abbiano un fine pedagogico.
Insultatevi pure ma, per la carità, un pò di eleganza, suvvia!

E soprattutto:

*NON AVENDO QUESTO FORUM NESSUN ORIENTAMENTO SOCIALE, POLITICO, RELIGIOSO,*

qualunque intervento che possa rifarsi a esortazioni di tipo razzista e/o classista che non sia inserito nel contesto di un ragionamento costruittivo e/o didattico, ma che possa essere interpretato come offesa, VERRA' ISOLATO e, prossimamente, Admin ci dirà cosa potremmo farne."


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... senti, Bruja, lasciamo perdere le metafore... ma non trovi RIDICOLO che qualcuno chieda un luogo riservato dal quale escludere certi nick e poi, invece, passi il tempo a rincorrere le scarpe di quegli stessi nick?... non lo trovi psichiatricamente paradossale?... oggi vedo questi squallidi personaggi in stato d'agitazione disperata... senza di loro, il forum sta risalendo prepotentemente per dialettica ed argomenti... ora mi chiedo: _ma che cazzo vogliono_?... _che vogliono da noi_?... hanno il loro serraglio... stiano contenti e non ci rompano i coglioni... poi, c'è anche questo povero cristo che mi viene a raccontare che NOI non abbiamo voluto entrare nel recinto... hi, hi, hi... nel quale LORO si sono rinchiusi... hi, hi, hi...


Trovo certamente paradossale che si arrivi a doversi creare un posto a parte per pararsi da insulti ed offese..... trovo paradossale che non si riesca a trovare l'educazione ed im rispetto sufficiente per non investire tutta una comunità, specie quella che non ci sta bene di qualunque contumelia e derisione e trovo paradossale che chi ha intelligenza e capacità non provi a riassettare il tutto.
Sia chiaro Chen, parlo a te come referente, ma è estensibile a chiunque, io non sto in nessun serraglio, nè in nessuna comunità esterna, io sto in questo forum e ci sto da persona libera che va dapertutto, anche per decreto della proprietà.... si dessero pure una calmata tutti i bollenti spiriti.
Io non discuto le scelte e le opere altrui perchè aprirei unitili contenziosi su ogni utente, e dire, per par condicio, cosa ritengo sia giusto o assurdo di ognuno sarebbe dispersivo tanto sai bene che di assurdità qui ce ne sono spalmate a 360°.
Inoltre sei troppo intelligente per non sapere che non sono tipo da rinfocolare malintesi, fraintendimenti e offese.
E se non bastasse.... sai che io intervengo, come sempre sugli argomenti... le battibeccate non mi interessano tant'è che puoi vedere da te dove e quando scrivo.
Io sono speranzosa.... la natura umana a volte riesce a stupirmi.... chissà che non accada ancora!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trovo certamente paradossale che si arrivi a doversi creare un posto a parte per pararsi da insulti ed offese..... trovo paradossale che non si riesca a trovare l'educazione ed im rispetto sufficiente per non investire tutta una comunità, specie quella che non ci sta bene di qualunque contumelia e derisione e trovo paradossale che chi ha intelligenza e capacità non provi a riassettare il tutto.
> Sia chiaro Chen, parlo a te come referente, ma è estensibile a chiunque, io non sto in nessun serraglio, nè in nessuna comunità esterna, io sto in questo forum e ci sto da persona libera che va dapertutto, anche per decreto della proprietà.... si dessero pure una calmata tutti i bollenti spiriti.
> Io non discuto le scelte e le opere altrui perchè aprirei unitili contenziosi su ogni utente, e dire, per par condicio, cosa ritengo sia giusto o assurdo di ognuno sarebbe dispersivo tanto sai bene che di assurdità qui ce ne sono spalmate a 360°.
> Inoltre sei troppo intelligente per non sapere che non sono tipo da rinfocolare malintesi, fraintendimenti e offese.
> ...


... io trovo semplicistico che tu, manicheisticamente, possa parlare di qualcuno ch'è vittima e di altri che sarebbero carnefici... vai a leggere quello che ha scritto dererumnatura all'admin... o a medusa... o a tanti altri... anche solo questa mattina... vai a leggere quello che scrive il Fedifrago della lingua italiana... hi, hi, hi... c'è molta ipocrisia in questo forum... e mi dispiace che tu non la veda fino in fondo... mi dispiace che tu non veda come oggi io e sterminatorr abbiamo discusso dei cazzi nostri... di filosofia e di politica... senza tante falsità borghesi... mentre c'è chi, tra quelli che hanno voluto il ghetto, sa solamente coltivare l'ipocrisia e l'odio... incapaci di accettare gli altri e di superare le contrapposizioni... _ogni giorno è un nuovo giorno_... ma solo per le persone intelligenti... gli altri, sono nel Barrio...

... ti ricordo, inoltre, che io avevo fatto una proposta per superare le contrapposizioni... non accettata dai più... mi pare... quindi non è a me che devi fare la predica... devi farla a chi ha preferito costruirsi il recinto per le vacche...


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*mi chiami...*



oscuro ha detto:


> BRUIA MI PIACEREBBE LEGGERE UN TUO INTERVENTO SU QUESTO SIG.FEDIFRAGO...CHE NON SMETTE DI PROVOCARE...CON MINACCE ED ALTRO...VEDO UNA CERTA SOLERZIA SOLO NEI CONFRONTI DI CHEN...E LO SPETTACOLO CHE CI STA REGALANDO QUESTO SIGNOR FEDIFRAGO SICURAMENTE è DEGNO DI NOTA...INSOMMA NON PUò PASSARE INOSSERVATO AL PARI DEL NOSTRO AMATO CHEN NON CREDI?ANZI DIREI CHE SOTTO ALCUNI ASPETTI CREDO SIA MOLTO PIù GRAVE..VISTO CHE QUANDO RINCASO LA SERA QUALCUNO MI POTREBBE CERCARE..NON CREDI?


... e rispondo!
La mia personale opinione è che questo continuo rintuzzamento di post sia dovuto ad una iniziale rimbeccata di opinioni che poi è sfpciata in una reiterata forma di botta e risposta sgradevole.  Fedifrago naturalmente potrebbe non dare mai seguito ed ignorare completamente ogni provocazione.... e per certi versi sarebbe anche più offensivo seppure risolvente. Tuttavia bisogna fare i conti con la natura umana che se provocata tende a rispondere.
Credo inoltre che i tuoi timori siano eccessivi, dubito che queste diatribe portino a creare un danno reale alle persone, ma è vero che non puoi non aver notato che la mia faticosa e volonterosa neutralità è stata ad un certo punto inficiata da scorrerie su fatti personali che sono stati diffusi da chi aveva interesse a farlo. Poco male, il danno reale è inesistente ma quello al forum lo si vede e si è accodato al già presente malessere di una diaspora che per propria natura tendeva alla reattività più riottosa.
Te lo dico qui ora e per iscritto, sai quante volte in questi anni di forum, quando le persone si confidavano con me, avrei potuto, volendo, rimescolare tutte le amicizie in chiaro e in pvt, al punto da farle diventare delle vere guerre intestine ? 
Quando si sta in una comunità bisogna farsi depositari di confidenze ma non divulgarle.... e questo riguarda la privacy delle terze persone, gli interessati invece si devono rapportare fra loro stessi... e se fra i loro personali amici esiste confidenza, inutile stracciarsi le vesti se certe cosette si vengono a sapere, perchè quello riguarda la VERA privacy di una persona ed il diritto di confidarsi. E questo lo puoi applicare a tutto; la tara è farlo pluritrasversalmente con malanimo, specie se il fine è giustificarsi agli occhi altrui.  
Cosa ha veramente stremato questo forum? Lo sputtanamento pubblico, seguito a confidenze trasversali.  Ma è anche vero che un forum vive di argometni e di discussioni, come qualunque salotto virtuale degno di quel nome... quindi se chi si sbraccia o si sganascia, offende o deride, la smettesse e cercasse di essere una persona gradevole alla comunità avrebbe solo da guadagnarci.
Oscuro sia chiaro io parlo agli adulti.... poi ognuno si regola come preferisce e la prima cosa che dovrebbe fare un adulto è, quando vede che una provocazione diventa solo un'appendice inutile, provvedere ad un taglio chirurgico.
Tutto sommato tu non eri coinvolto in nulla e come molti ha dovuto, a seguito di scambi di post spiacevoli prendere una parte, e lo capisco, rientra nelle tue facoltà e nel tuo arbitrio. Io, nonostante tutto, come anche l'Admin, per certi versi non potrei  prendere partigianerie, è una questione etica che mi lega alla proprietà, ma questo non significa che non veda quando ci sono eccessi, quando si potevano evitare estremizzazioni e quando se una parte era in torto, l'altra doveva faticare per restare nella ragione. Insomma siamo nella condizione di Lot.... io il "giusto" per cui salvare gli altri non lo vedo perchè non vedo quella liberalità che necessità di grande intelligenza e spirito....  e l'umiltà.... la grandezza dell'umiltà è quella di ammettere di aver esagerato o provocato esagerazioni.
Ho sentito tanto parlare di essere liberi.... la mia idea dell'essere liberi è questa:non possiamo scegliere quello che ci succede ma siamo liberi di rispondere a quello che accade obbedendo o ribellandoci, rischiando o cautelandoci, rassegnandoci o reagendoi, vestendoci alla moda o coprendoci come orsi... 
Ma non ho mai letto in nessuno scritto umano che esssere liberi sia esserlo contro qualcuno o qualcosa, ma sempre e solo per sé stessi e la propria idea. 
E mi pare di aver detto a sufficienza. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*bruja*

concordo con oscuro nel fatto che ti vedo solo pronta e solerte ad intervenire per parare le tendine a fedigrafo mentri lasci impunemente che chen subisca ogni offesa senza dire mai nulla.


mi spieghi questo tuo comportamento?


mi spieghi anche come mai dall'alto non dici mai una fava quando dererum insulta varie persone..... quando fedigrafo continua  a fare lo stesso......?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*BRUIA*

GRAZIE....IO TI HO SEMPRE RICONOSCIUTO NEUTRALITà ED EQUIDISTANZA!MA BRUIA...FEDIFRAGO NON RISPONDE A PROVOCAZIONI...IL SIGNORE IN QUESTIONE è ANDATO BEN OLTRE..IO STASERA TORNO A CASA TARDI E MI DEVO GUARDARE LE SPALLE....IL SIGNORE SI è PERMESSO ALLUSIONI SUL MIO LAVORO..SUL FATTO CHE RUBEREI LO STIPENDIO...INSOMMA CREDO CHE LO SPETTACOLO OFFERTO è STATO DEPRIMENTE PER ME...PER TUTTI ,E PER LUI CHE SI è MACCHIATO DI UNA NEFANDEZZA SIMILE...PER NON PARLARE DELLE CONTINUE SCENEGGIATE FRA LUI E L'ADMIN!!!PERò NESSUNO LO HA  RIPRESO RICONDUCENDOLO ALLA RAGIONE...PERò SI SCRIVE A CHEN...DI REDIMERE E RASSENERARE L'AMBIENTE!CREDO SIA OPPORTUNO PRIMA PASSARE DA QUESTO SIGNORE...MACCHIATOSI DI QUALCOSA DI MOLTO PIU GRAVE....GRAZIE!!!MI RIPROMETTO DI FARLO PERSONALMENTE QUANTO PRIMA.....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE....IO TI HO SEMPRE RICONOSCIUTO NEUTRALITà ED EQUIDISTANZA!MA BRUIA...FEDIFRAGO NON RISPONDE A PROVOCAZIONI...IL SIGNORE IN QUESTIONE è ANDATO BEN OLTRE..IO STASERA TORNO A CASA TARDI E MI DEVO GUARDARE LE SPALLE....IL SIGNORE SI è PERMESSO ALLUSIONI SUL MIO LAVORO..SUL FATTO CHE RUBEREI LO STIPENDIO...INSOMMA CREDO CHE LO SPETTACOLO OFFERTO è STATO DEPRIMENTE PER ME...PER TUTTI ,E PER LUI CHE SI è MACCHIATO DI UNA NEFANDEZZA SIMILE...PER NON PARLARE DELLE CONTINUE SCENEGGIATE FRA LUI E L'ADMIN!!!PERò NESSUNO LO HA RIPRESO RICONDUCENDOLO ALLA RAGIONE...PERò SI SCRIVE A CHEN...DI REDIMERE E RASSENERARE L'AMBIENTE!CREDO SIA OPPORTUNO PRIMA PASSARE DA QUESTO SIGNORE...MACCHIATOSI DI QUALCOSA DI MOLTO PIU GRAVE....GRAZIE!!!MI RIPROMETTO DI FARLO PERSONALMENTE QUANTO PRIMA.....!!!


tesoro, tu sai che come pubblico ufficiale hai determinati diritti vero?


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io trovo semplicistico che tu, manicheisticamente, possa parlare di qualcuno ch'è vittima e di altri che sarebbero carnefici... vai a leggere quello che ha scritto dererumnatura all'admin... o a medusa... o a tanti altri... anche solo questa mattina... vai a leggere quello che scrive il Fedifrago della lingua italiana... hi, hi, hi... c'è molta ipocrisia in questo forum... e mi dispiace che tu non la veda fino in fondo...Si era chiesto una moderazione per "vedere questi eccessi" ma la si è vissuta come imbragamento della verità..... mi dispiace che tu non veda come oggi io e sterminatorr abbiamo discusso dei cazzi nostri... di filosofia e di politica... senza tante falsità borghesi...A questi argomentio sono intervenuta a riprova che ai concetti rispondo sempre mentre c'è chi, tra quelli che hanno voluto il ghetto, sa solamente coltivare l'ipocrisia e l'odio... incapaci di accettare gli altri e di superare le contrapposizioni... _ogni giorno è un nuovo giorno_... ma solo per le persone intelligenti... gli altri, sono nel Barrio...
> Andiamo Chen è a me che stai parlando e sai bene che come vedo eccessi provocati ho visto le provocazioni che li hanno fatti nascere... certe estremizzazioni fanno il paio con le boutade inutilmente risibili che si fanno sul Barrio... ma santo cielo è un serraglio e vi fa tanto ridere... ignoratelo.  Il fatto è che ignorare sembra una funzione superiore che in questo forum è quasi inapplicabile.
> 
> ... ti ricordo, inoltre, che io avevo fatto una proposta per superare le contrapposizioni... non accettata dai più... mi pare... quindi non è a me che devi fare la predica... devi farla a chi ha preferito costruirsi il recinto per le vacche...


La proposta la ricordo e mi spiace che non abbia trovato accoglienza, ma guarda che ipo non faccio prediche a nessuno... ho preso atto di questa realtà e.... credo che se ci si mettesse da ora a bocce ferme... il recinto delle vacche ed il libero pascolo... forse troverebbero una fine alla belligeranza ed una tregua a questa guerra dei bottoni.
Chen siamo fra persone "adulte" o sedicenti tali.... non si è voluta alcuna interferenza moderatrice, non si è potuto avere (cosa che avrei proposto ma ad un certo punto me ne sono ben guardata) una persona nominata collegialmente e da tutti abilitata, che avesse facoltà concettuale di redarguire gli eccessi  .... che pretendi? Non serviva neppure scomodare la'Admin, ma alla parola moderazione, anche se fatta con la relativa discrezione, intelligenza e capacità, con rotazione settimanale ed interruzione alla prima protesta... ci si è accapigliati come se si fosse proposto di diventare una colonia, un governatorato... 
Chiaro che ognuno si difende come può, con la capacità che ha e con i mezzi che crede opportuni e se sono da isolazionismo o da asilo mariuccia, da liberismo estremo millantato per libertà o da specularità farisaica, ognuno si vede bello nel proprio specchio, anche se deformante.... che ci si può fare?  Chiamare a raccolta il solito manipolo e lanciare contumelie? Se fino ad ora l'ho trovato inutile e stancante ora lo trovo anche un tantino disperante.... e più che dare l'esempio e non prestare il fianco alle provocazioni dubito ci sia qualcosa di maggiormente saggio.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

VEDI TRISTANO IO QUI SON OSCURO E SON UN UTENTE COME GLI ALTRI PUNTO!!STESSI DIRITTI STESSI DOVERI....!!!CHI SONO FUORI è UN PROBLEMA CHE DOVEVA ESSER SOLO MIO....!!


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tesoro, tu sai che come pubblico ufficiale hai determinati diritti vero?


Ricordo che un pubblico ufficiale  lo è solo nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni-


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ricordo che un pubblico ufficiale lo è solo nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni-


 

non proprio. ti sbagli. lui è un pubblico ufficiale appartenente ad una categoria ben precisa e con specifiche tutele che si estendono alla persona e non limitate alla funzione del suo lavoro.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io invece vedo che finalmente è tornato il cielo sereno, e _stranamente_, la qualità delle discussioni "qui fuori" ha guadagnato in qualità. Non posso non notarlo.


 
Tu vedi il cielo sereno Admin? vabbè io dall'oculista ci son stata di recente, tu come stai messo?
Io vedo soltanto polemiche inutili e thread scritti DI PROPOSITO ogni giorno nel confessionale sull'argomento Barrio.

Non puoi non vedere le polemiche inutili (alle quali un pochino partecipi devo dire).


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE....IO TI HO SEMPRE RICONOSCIUTO NEUTRALITà ED EQUIDISTANZA!MA BRUIA...FEDIFRAGO NON RISPONDE A PROVOCAZIONI...IL SIGNORE IN QUESTIONE è ANDATO BEN OLTRE..IO STASERA TORNO A CASA TARDI E MI DEVO GUARDARE LE SPALLE....IL SIGNORE SI è PERMESSO ALLUSIONI SUL MIO LAVORO..SUL FATTO CHE RUBEREI LO STIPENDIO...INSOMMA CREDO CHE LO SPETTACOLO OFFERTO è STATO DEPRIMENTE PER ME...PER TUTTI ,E PER LUI CHE SI è MACCHIATO DI UNA NEFANDEZZA SIMILE...PER NON PARLARE DELLE CONTINUE SCENEGGIATE FRA LUI E L'ADMIN!!!PERò NESSUNO LO HA RIPRESO RICONDUCENDOLO ALLA RAGIONE...PERò SI SCRIVE A CHEN...DI REDIMERE E RASSENERARE L'AMBIENTE!CREDO SIA OPPORTUNO PRIMA PASSARE DA QUESTO SIGNORE...MACCHIATOSI DI QUALCOSA DI MOLTO PIU GRAVE....GRAZIE!!!MI RIPROMETTO DI FARLO PERSONALMENTE QUANTO PRIMA.....!!!


Io più che esprimere la mia opinione non posso fare.... non sono una moderatrice e non posso essere di parte... ma non posso che dolermi dell'atmosfera che si è instaurata.  La mia opinione, per quello che conosco dell'utenza, è che tu non avrai bisogno di applicare nessuna delle tue prerogative e delle tue opzioni   personali... le parole corrono, e spesso sono le sole ad essere veloci.  Lo so per esperienza... spesso il pensiero e la volontà sono più lente ma più ponderate.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non proprio. ti sbagli. lui è un pubblico ufficiale appartenente ad una categoria ben precisa e con specifiche tutele che si estendono alla persona e non limitate alla funzione del suo lavoro.


direi proprio di non sbagliarmi


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VEDI TRISTANO IO QUI SON OSCURO E SON UN UTENTE COME GLI ALTRI PUNTO!!STESSI DIRITTI STESSI DOVERI....!!!CHI SONO FUORI è UN PROBLEMA CHE DOVEVA ESSER SOLO MIO....!!


ma visto che ti hanno tirato fuori tue questioni private avvaliti dei tuoi poteri istituzionali.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

QUELLO CHE HAI DETTO VALE PER I VIGILI URBANI...PURTROPPO CAT HA RAGIONE...MA QUI SI PARLA DI OSCURO E DI OSCURO VORREI CONTINUARE A PARLARE!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> direi proprio di non sbagliarmi


invece ti sbagli eccome.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

SE LO FACESSI MI FAREI SCHIFO DA SOLO...INVECE NO!OSCURO SI DIFENDE DA  OSCURO...LO SQUALLORE RIMANE A CHI MI HA COLPITO SU QUELLO....!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PERDONA LA DOMANDA:SEI PAGATO DAL SIGN.FEDIFRAGO PER CASO?NO PERCHè MI SEMBRA CHE GLI SIA DOVUTO QUALCOSA...SE COSì NON FOSSE IGNORARLO UN Pò NON SAREBBE MALE...MAGARI CAPISCE CHE è UN UTENTE COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI...PER ORA.TROVO FUORI LUOGO LA SUA PREPOTENZA NELL'ESIGERE RISPOSTE , E DI QUELLA GRANIDSSIMA CAFONA CHE TI VOLEVA DENUNCIARE....FORSE SAREBBE IL CASO DI FARLA FINITA!!!


Devo a tutti una risposta, anche se banale o insufficiente - se mi viene chiesto a modo. La tendenza degli ultimi giorni è di dare comandi - che io però non eseguo ciecamente, perché sono io il responsabile.

E' facile dire "farò io l'amministratore a posto tuo", perché chi non l'ha mai fatto non ha la minima idea cosa significa.

E le persone che di fatto tentano di sostituirmi, soprattutto con le cattive, rischiano la cancellazione dell'account e mai arrivederci. Perché posso essere anche troppo buono, ma non sono scemo.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ricordo che un pubblico ufficiale lo è solo nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni-


ed è quello, infatti, che sostiene Cordova nella sua linea difensiva: andavo a colazione con tizio ed a pranzo con tale, ma non ero nelle vesti di pubblico ufficiale mentre lo facevo... però ci andavo nelle vesti di pubblico ufficiale solo che tecnicamente non potete accuarmi di questo.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> SE LO FACESSI MI FAREI SCHIFO DA SOLO...INVECE NO!OSCURO SI DIFENDE DA OSCURO...LO SQUALLORE RIMANE A CHI MI HA COLPITO SU QUELLO....!!!


tu finora oscuro sei stato troppo corretto e troppo buono.

lo so che non ti avvalerai dei tuoi specifici poteri  per renderti giustizia.

ti basterebbe un cenno di capo e qui più di qualcuno piangerebbe.

ti ammiro per la tua pazienza e accondiscendenza.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*GIOVANNI*

LA COLPA è NOSTRA E NON TUA...A QUESTE PERSONE è STATA DATA TROPPA IMPORTANZA...ORMAI ORDINANO...E SE NON TI PRESTI MINACCAINO...MA LO SBAGLIO è IL NOSTRO...GLI SI DOVEVA DFARE UN BEL CALCIO NEL CULO MOLTO PRIMA..E FARGLI CAPIRE DIRITTI E DOVERI...!!!MI AUGURO CONTINUERAI A STR QUI..LASCIARE SAREBBE DARGLIELA VINTA A QUESTI BUFFONI E PREPOTENTI!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io più che esprimere la mia opinione non posso fare.... non sono una moderatrice e non posso essere di parte... ma non posso che dolermi dell'atmosfera che si è instaurata. La mia opinione, per quello che conosco dell'utenza, è che tu non avrai bisogno di applicare nessuna delle tue prerogative e delle tue opzioni personali... le parole corrono, e spesso sono le sole ad essere veloci. Lo so per esperienza... spesso il pensiero e la volontà sono più lente ma più ponderate.
> Bruja


... senti, Bruja, il contropelo hanno provato a farlo anche a te, dai... suvvia... non puoi non aver visto l'armata brancaleone pronta a sbranarti quando è saltata fuori la storia tra te e Lancillotto... ecco, quel letame, è tutt'ora operante in questo forum... e vorrebbe tanto occuparlo "_militarmente_"... ma hai letto?... non contenti del Barrio, fallito ancor prima d'iniziare, rispuntano fuori con la domanda di moderare anche tutto il resto del forum... ma te ne rendi conto o no?... hai chiaro quel che vogliono questi straccioni?...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e è quello, infatti, che sostiene Cordoba nella sua linea difensiva: andavo a colazione con tizio ed a pranzo con tale, ma non ero nelle vesti di pubblico ufficiale mentre lo facevo...


liena difensiva che fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Tu vedi il cielo sereno Admin? vabbè io dall'oculista ci son stata di recente, tu come stai messo?
> Io vedo soltanto polemiche inutili e thread scritti DI PROPOSITO ogni giorno nel confessionale sull'argomento Barrio.
> 
> Non puoi non vedere le polemiche inutili (alle quali un pochino partecipi devo dire).


Le polemiche non possono mancare, sono una reazione naturale a un evento contrario alla natura sociale dell'uomo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

NON SONO BUONO E NON SONO PAZIENTE...E QUI NON HO DATO CERTO UN BELL'ESEMPIO!MA HO UNA EDUCAZIONE...E CONOSCO IL CODICE DELLA STRADA....TRISTANO...HO MENO POTERE RISPETTO A TE...O FORSE DI PIù MA NON MI INTERESSA!IO VERAMNETE POSSO DIRE DI AVER ONORE...E MI VERGOGNO A SOL PENSIERO CHE QUALCUNO POSSA CREDERE CHE IO POSSA APPROFITTARE DI UN QUALCOSA CHE QUI NON CI DEVE ESSERE!!!QUI C'è SOLO OSCURO....E CONTIUNUERà AD ESSERCI SOLO LUI!!!GRAZIE DELLE BELLE PAROLE....MA NON LE MERITO!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tesoro, tu sai che come pubblico ufficiale hai determinati diritti vero?


 
Anche doveri, cara...anche quelli!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Le polemiche non possono mancare, sono una reazione naturale a un evento *contrario alla natura sociale dell'uomo*.


Ma dai... ma cosa sarebbe contrario alla natura sociale dell'uomo? Suvvia non esageriamo con le cazzate... in una qualunque comunita' si formano i gruppi, c'e' chi si riunisce al bar e chi si riunisce ai giardinetti... ma il fatto che qualcuno possa preferire i giardinetti al bar a te sembra motivo sufficiente per aprirci una discussione (accesa)? Bha...


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUELLO CHE HAI DETTO VALE PER I VIGILI URBANI...PURTROPPO CAT HA RAGIONE...MA QUI SI PARLA DI OSCURO E DI OSCURO VORREI CONTINUARE A PARLARE!!


art. 357 c.p. santa ignoranza!!!! ma non si cava sangue dalle rape.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche doveri, cara...anche quelli!


e qui cominciamo.

anche doveri....dici.

dimmi fedigrafo quali doveri oscuro non osserva come pubblico ufficiale.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> art. 357 c.p.


e con ciò?

tu sai per certo che oscuro rientra nella categoria  di cui all'art.357?


dimmi esattamente che lavoro fa oscuro per esserne così sicura.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*DOVERI*

APPUNTO HO ANCHE DEI DOVERI MA FUORI DI QUI...NON SARà CERTO UNO SQUALLIDO SCALDASEDIA AD INSEGNARMELI...UNO CHE SI SENTE UOMO SOLO DAVANTI UNA TASTIERA...TIRANDO IN BALLO UNA PARTE DI OSCURO...DEL QUALE OSCURO NON VOLEVA..AVVALERSI....!!!


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e con ciò?
> 
> tu sai per certo che oscuro rientra nella categoria di cui all'art.357?
> 
> ...


 
diciamo che conosco molto bene la materia. tranquilla. La categoria di cui all'art. 357 c.p. è omnicomprensiva.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> iciamo che conosco molto bene la materia. tranquilla.


 
la tua frase non esplica nulla.
generica.


dimmi, rispondi alla mia domanda.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

GUARDA CHE TI SBAGLI.....MA NON MI Và DI PARLARE DI QUESTO VI SPIACE?


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> APPUNTO HO ANCHE DEI DOVERI MA FUORI DI QUI...NON SARà CERTO UNO SQUALLIDO SCALDASEDIA AD INSEGNARMELI...UNO CHE SI SENTE UOMO SOLO DAVANTI UNA TASTIERA...TIRANDO IN BALLO UNA PARTE DI OSCURO...DEL QUALE OSCURO NON VOLEVA..AVVALERSI....!!!


 

ti accusano di essere uno scansafatiche scaldasedia.

ti ricordi i riferimenti  di art. c.p. vero?


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE TI SBAGLI.....MA NON MI Và DI PARLARE DI QUESTO VI SPIACE?


 
Meglio che cambi argomento infatti. E magari studi un tantino...non fa mai male e qui chiudo.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE TI SBAGLI.....MA NON MI Và DI PARLARE DI QUESTO VI SPIACE?


 

si sbaglia si, l'erudita.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Le polemiche non possono mancare, sono una reazione naturale a un evento contrario alla natura sociale dell'uomo.


 
Sì Admin ok....
però questo è tradimento.net, non vaffanculo.com

quello che voglio dire è che lasciare il confessionale libero da questa sequela di cazzate (personalissimo parere), dovrebbe essere una priorità di tutti, anche tua dato che gestisci un forum a tema e quel tema si sta totalmente perdendo.
Io non ho mai chiesto la pace nel mondo, ma nessuno riesce a rispondermi con frasi diverse dal "ah ma sono loro" "ah ma io lo farei però quello stronzo" eccetera eccetera, quando chiedo che bisogno ci sia di scrivere topic come "mail private nel barrio" o "il barrio degli ignoranti" qui nel confessionale togliendo spazio ai nuovi arrivati.
Il barrio è nato per proposta e provocazione di Chensamurai, che è stata accolta, dopo la vittoria di chi ha scelto un forum moderato. Io mi sono astenuta e francamente rimango dell'opinione che non saranno i moderatori a risolvere la questione, ma sono un po' stanca francamente e personalmente dei giochini che leggo da entrambe le parti. tu no?
voglio dire.. da una parte c'è il barrio chiuso in se stesso che discute, e che ha dimostrato pecche e scorrettezze (a me l'uscita di Alex ancora non va giù, è stata proprio meschina), dall'altra c'è un continuo richiamo al barrio fuori da parte di chi non vuole o non può entrarci, copiando e incollando i post qui, criticando la scelta di un luogo che paradossalmente è nata da un'idea dell'altra fazione.
Io vedo i giochi di chi vuole un barrio che diventi il nuovo confessionale e vedo i giochi dall'altra parte (chensamurai stesso ha detto pubblicamente di aver fatto esperimenti qui dentro, cosa che, se non cambia il contributo che ha dato a me privatamente in un momento difficile, mi delude tantissimo visto il casino che vedo oggi in questo forum).
è vero, fra le due fazioni, una ti chiama ZEUS ADMIN, e l'altra chiede con un po' troppa irruenza i tuoi interventi, ma è anche vero che una certa tua simpatia si nota (io non voglio schierarmi con nessuno se non con chi infine smetterà di provocare qui e di rispondere alle provocazioni qui). 
Cerchiamo di fare ordine, forse sarebbe utile.
Puoi spiegarci cosa avverrà quando verranno eletti i moderatori?
A me francamente preme molto sapere il destino del confessionale, il resto lo considero aria fritta.
Puoi dirmi, se ti va, la tua idea su come dovrebbe essere la sezione confessionale?
Lo chiedo perchè, se risulterò essere la sola ad avere il desiderio di renderlo la casa di chi arriva, e non di chi c'è già, allora forse dovrò prendere atto che questo non è più il luogo che cerco e che mi serve, e senza rancore leverò le tende per comparire ogni tanto a salutare senza impegno.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Meglio che cambi argomento infatti. E magari studi un tantino...non fa mai male e qui chiudo.


altra frase generica e che non dice nulla.

dimmi, rispondi alla mia domanda.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

QUINDI SECONDO TE UN AGENTE DI P.G FUORI SERVIZIO PUò SERENAMENTE NON INTERVENIRE DI FRONTE A OGNI TIPO DI REATO?IRIS SAI COS'è L'OMISSIONE DI ATTI D'UFFICIO?MA CHE STUDI FAI PERDONAMI!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUINDI SECONDO TE UN AGENTE DI P.G FUORI SERVIZIO PUò SERENAMENTE NON INTERVENIRE DI FRONTE A OGNI TIPO DI REATO?IRIS SAI COS'è L'OMISSIONE DI ATTI D'UFFICIO?MA CHE STUDI FAI PERDONAMI!!!


 
uomo cazzuto, e vaiiiiiiii, sfogati cavolo!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*Provo per l'ultima volta...*



oscuro ha detto:


> GRAZIE....IO TI HO SEMPRE RICONOSCIUTO NEUTRALITà ED EQUIDISTANZA!MA BRUIA...FEDIFRAGO NON RISPONDE A PROVOCAZIONI...IL SIGNORE IN QUESTIONE è ANDATO BEN OLTRE..IO STASERA TORNO A CASA TARDI E MI DEVO GUARDARE LE SPALLE....IL SIGNORE SI è PERMESSO ALLUSIONI SUL MIO LAVORO..SUL FATTO CHE RUBEREI LO STIPENDIO...INSOMMA CREDO CHE LO SPETTACOLO OFFERTO è STATO DEPRIMENTE PER ME...PER TUTTI ,E PER LUI CHE SI è MACCHIATO DI UNA NEFANDEZZA SIMILE...PER NON PARLARE DELLE CONTINUE SCENEGGIATE FRA LUI E L'ADMIN!!!PERò NESSUNO LO HA RIPRESO RICONDUCENDOLO ALLA RAGIONE...PERò SI SCRIVE A CHEN...DI REDIMERE E RASSENERARE L'AMBIENTE!CREDO SIA OPPORTUNO PRIMA PASSARE DA QUESTO SIGNORE...MACCHIATOSI DI QUALCOSA DI MOLTO PIU GRAVE....GRAZIE!!!MI RIPROMETTO DI FARLO PERSONALMENTE QUANTO PRIMA.....!!!


...a risponderti non certo con i tuoi toni.

TU hai adombrato che IO avessi diffuso in privato TUOI dati personali.

COSA CHE E' STATA SMENTITA CATEGORICAMENTE  e non poteva esser diversamente, da quelli che secondo TE erano stati destinatari di tale azione.

Hai voluto intestardirti su questa faccenda ben oltre l'evidenza di averla fatta fuori dal vaso!

TU hai rotto i coglioni e sembri stare qui sopra solo per avercela con questo o quello....chi te lo fa notare..entra non si sa bene in quale TUA _lista di prescrizione  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

IO non ho mai fatto riferimento a minacce personali prima che TU le facessi (come riportato nella mia firma!). Le mie inoltre, al contrario di come evidentemente le intendi TU, non son state certo indirizzate a farti guardare le spalle mentre rincasi la sera, se mai a farti valutare il TUO ruolo e la TUA posizione (per intenderci: abuso di potere!) e le conseguenze che ne potevano nascere per te.

Da lì IO, privato cittadino, avendo ricevuto minacce che chi sta dietro al nick OSCURO può EFFETTIVAMENTE mettere in pratica, ho ritenuto di dovermi difendere, nei modi e nei termini che ho ritenuto più opportuni.

Ora quando smetterai di fare la checca isterica che cerca in ogni suo scritto di tirarmi in ballo, la cosa può venir lasciata cadere, per me serenamente.

Come ti ho già detto e scritto, la decisione è solo TUA!

Da ora in avanti IO qui, pubblicamente, non ti risponderò PIU', finchè non dimostrerai di poterti rapportare in modo CIVILE e CORRETTO.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

SEI UNA GRANDE IGNORANTE..ALLORA PARLIAMONE...SU SAI COSè L'OMISSIONE DI ATTI D'UFFICIO?LA CONOSCI LA DIFFERENZA FRA AGENTE DI POLIZIA GIUDIZARIA E AGENTE DI PUBBLICA SICUREZZA?MA CHE CAZZO DICI....SE UN AGENTE DI P.G ANCHE LIBERO DAL SERVIZIO NON INTERVIENE E PERSEGUIBILE SE RICONOSCIUTO A TUTTI GLI EFFETTI IMBECILLE!INFORMATI E POI NE RIPARLIAMO..ANZI NO..IO CON TE NON RIPARLO!!STUDIA TU E QUANDO NON CONOSCI UNA COSA IMPARA A FARTI I CAZZI TUOI!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...a risponderti non certo con i tuoi toni.
> 
> TU hai adombrato che IO avessi diffuso in privato TUOI dati personali.
> 
> ...


 
in questo tuo scritto non c'è nessun atto che rilevi il reato di abuso d'ufficio  perpetrato teoricamente da oscuro.

ci sono invece  presenti dei reati ben precisi di calunnia  e offese punibili a querela di parte con l'aggravante che sono stati detti ad un pubblico ufficiale.

la cosa è seria.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*FEDIFRAGO*

VEDI A ME COME A CHI TI CONOSCE TU NON INTORTI PIU...TU RISPONDERAI DI BEN ALTRO...D'ALTRONDE SEI TU CHE MI HAI ACCUSATO DI RUBARE LO STIPENDIO ED ALTRO..FACENDO RIFERIMENTI ED ALLUSIONI ALLA MIA VITA PVT!!LO SBAGLIO è  NON AVERTI PRESO A CALCI NEL CULO PRIMA..E ADESSO SMAMMA..CHIARO?E NON INNERVOSIRTI TANTO è TARDI BUFFONE!!!SEI STATO ANCHE MAL CONSIGLIATO....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SEI UNA GRANDE IGNORANTE..ALLORA PARLIAMONE...SU SAI COSè L'OMISSIONE DI ATTI D'UFFICIO?LA CONOSCI LA DIFFERENZA FRA AGENTE DI POLIZIA GIUDIZARIA E AGENTE DI PUBBLICA SICUREZZA?MA CHE CAZZO DICI....SE UN AGENTE DI P.G ANCHE LIBERO DAL SERVIZIO NON INTERVIENE E PERSEGUIBILE SE RICONOSCIUTO A TUTTI GLI EFFETTI IMBECILLE!INFORMATI E POI NE RIPARLIAMO..ANZI NO..IO CON TE NON RIPARLO!!STUDIA TU E QUANDO NON CONOSCI UNA COSA IMPARA A FARTI I CAZZI TUOI!!!


 
iris non sta dimostrando di ignorare .

non dice. 

è ancora meno


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

VATTI A STUDIARE ART 55 PROCEDURA PENALE RICONDUCIBILE AL 328 C.P. STUDIA E NON MI ROMPERE LE SCATOLE IGNORANTE!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

LA COSA è GRAVE E NON è RISCONTRABILE ALCUN ABUSO DI POTERE....LE MINACCE ERANO RIFERIBILI AL NICK E NON ALLA PERSONA...COSA CHE NON SI PUò DIRE DI LUI...LE SUE ERANO ALLA PERSONA ED AD UNA CERA CATEGORIA---IO LO AVEVO AVVISATO IL SUO DELIRIO DI ONNIPOTENZA L'HA PORTATO OLTRE...ADESSO VEDIAMO!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VATTI A STUDIARE ART 55 PROCEDURA PENALE RICONDUCIBILE AL 328 C.P. STUDIA E NON MI ROMPERE LE SCATOLE IGNORANTE!!!


 
iris , da non confondersi con art 55 c.c.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA COSA è GRAVE E NON è RISCONTRABILE ALCUN ABUSO DI POTERE....LE MINACCE ERANO RIFERIBILI AL NICK E NON ALLA PERSONA...COSA CHE NON SI PUò DIRE DI LUI...LE SUE ERANO ALLA PERSONA ED AD UNA CERA CATEGORIA---IO LO AVEVO AVVISATO IL SUO DELIRIO DI ONNIPOTENZA L'HA PORTATO OLTRE...ADESSO VEDIAMO!!!


 
concordo, dunque esiste l'aggravante della diffamazione e offesa alla categoria.

Qui collettivamente alla categoria in questione puoi costituirti parte civile per danni collettivi, questione  che l'Italia ha recepito in tempi recentissimi dalla comunità europea.

e visto che il  presunto reato è ai danni di un organo dello stato, l'accocato e le spese processuali te le  anticipa lo stato e te lo risarcisce  fedigrafo.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...a risponderti non certo con i tuoi toni.
> 
> TU hai adombrato che IO avessi diffuso in privato TUOI dati personali.
> 
> ...


si' pero' Fedi se permetti mo' stai esagerando tu...

il mio rapporto con Oscuro, se dobbiamo fare classifiche, e' stato molto piu' "tormentato", pero' me ne sbattevo, ed al passare a querele o altro...

figurt'..... ao' ma nun e' che ve dovreste disintossica' da sti fora???

la vostra Gestalt e' proprio na' chiavica.... lasciatevelo di'...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

ART 55 PROCEDURA PENALE...RICONDUCIBILE AL 328 CODICE PENALE....AGENTE DI P.G DEVE INTERVENIRE....DEVE....!!NEL D.P.R IN CASO DI NON INTERVENTO CREDO SIA PREVISTA LA SOSPENSIONE CON RISCHIO DI DESTITUZIONE....SPERO DI CHIUDERE DEFINITIVAMENTE QUESTA PAGINA!GRAZIE ANCORA A CHI HA PENSATO BENE DI TIRARE FUORI COSE CHE CON OSCURO NON C'ENTRANO NULLA!!GRAZIE


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> concordo, dunque esiste l'aggravante della diffamazione e offesa alla categoria.
> 
> Qui collettivamente alla categoria in questione puoi costituirti parte civile per danni collettivi, questione che l'Italia ha recepito in tempi recentissimi dalla comunità europea.
> 
> e visto che il presunto reato è ai danni di un organo dello stato, l'accocato e le spese processuali te le anticipa lo stato e te lo risarcisce fedigrafo.


 






























Certo che una simile marea di stronzate tutte insieme non si legge tutti i giorni!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*FEDIFRAGO*

E TI SIA CHIARA UNA COSA:IO NON LASCERò CADERE PROPRIO UN BEL NIENTE...GIUSTO PER TRANQUILLIZZARTI....!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo che una simile marea di stronzate tutte insieme non si legge tutti i giorni!!


frase che non dimostra nulla.
replica citando leggi e disposizioni prego. fanfalucco.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' pero' Fedi se permetti mo' stai esagerando tu...
> 
> il mio rapporto con Oscuro, se dobbiamo fare classifiche, e' stato molto piu' "tormentato", pero' me ne sbattevo, ed al passare a querele o altro...
> 
> ...


Stermi, me ne sarei tranquillamente fregato, come con l'altro scemo del villaggio globale, se non avesse dimostrato un'instabilità di nervi e mentale che non lascia presagire nulla di buono...e non solo per me!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come vedi, io la mano l'ho anche porta...vuole andare avanti? NO PROBLEM!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

QUESTO PENSAVADI POTERE DIRE RUBI E RUBATE LO STIPENDIO E CONTINUARE BALDANZOSO CON LA SUA ARIETTA DA PROFESSORINO?COME IRIS CHE PENSAVA DI AVER A CHE FARE CON UN IGNORANTE COME LEI? SERVITI ENTRAMBI...MA HO UN GRAN SENSO DI SQUALLORE PER LORO!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO PENSAVADI POTERE DIRE RUBI E RUBATE LO STIPENDIO E CONTINUARE BALDANZOSO CON LA SUA ARIETTA DA PROFESSORINO?COME IRIS CHE PENSAVA DI AVER A CHE FARE CON UN IGNORANTE COME LEI? SERVITI ENTRAMBI...MA HO UN GRAN SENSO DI SQUALLORE PER LORO!!!


Ma scusa Oscuro, rubi lo stipendio lo si può  dire (che non sia elegante siamo d'accordo ) a qualsiasi categoria di lavoratore.
Non mi sembra un'offesa tanto più grave di quante ne leggo oggi.
Mi sembra che in un attimo tu dica che sei un nick  con la maschera e poi t'incazzi in quanto categoria maltrattata-
No?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

QUELLO CHE NON MI è ANDATO GIU E NON POTEVA ANDARMI GIù MEDUSA...E CHE QUESTO SIGNORE AVEVA UN PROBLEMA CON OSCURO..E CON OSCURO LO DOVEVA RISOLVERE...PURTROPPO LE STAVA PRNDENDO...E COSA HA FATTO ?HA INCOMINCIATO CON ALLUSIONI DEL TIPO RUBI LO STIPENDIO...TU  DOVRESTI MANTENERE L'ORDINE...ECC. GIRI CON IL MANGANELLO....ED ALTRO...PERMETTI CHE NON GLI PERMETTO UNA SIMILE AFFERMAZIONE?MICA MI SON AVVALSO DI ALTRO IO....NON è QUESTIONE DI ELEGANZA..ANCHE IO NON SON CERTO ELEGANTE....E QUESTIONE DI SAPER STARE AL MONDO!LUI NON CI Sà STARE... E PURTROPPO HA TROVATO LA PERSONA SBAGLIATA...DOVREBBE ESSER IL CONTRARIO...VISTO LA SUA ETà...MA CERTA GENTE NON CRESCE MAI!!!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stermi, me ne sarei tranquillamente fregato, come con l'altro scemo del villaggio globale, *se non avesse dimostrato un'instabilità di nervi e mentale che non lascia presagire nulla di buono...e non solo per me! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esagerato.... 

vedi troppi film...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUELLO CHE NON MI è ANDATO GIU E NON POTEVA ANDARMI GIù MEDUSA...E CHE QUESTO SIGNORE AVEVA UN PROBLEMA CON OSCURO..E CON OSCURO LO DOVEVA RISOLVERE...PURTROPPO LE STAVA PRNDENDO...E COSA HA FATTO ?HA INCOMINCIATO CON ALLUSIONI DEL TIPO RUBI LO STIPENDIO...TU  DOVRESTI MANTENERE L'ORDINE...ECC. GIRI CON IL MANGANELLO....ED ALTRO...PERMETTI CHE NON GLI PERMETTO UNA SIMILE AFFERMAZIONE?MICA MI SON AVVALSO DI ALTRO IO....NON è QUESTIONE DI ELEGANZA..ANCHE IO NON SON CERTO ELEGANTE....E QUESTIONE DI SAPER STARE AL MONDO!LUI NON CI Sà STARE... E PURTROPPO HA TROVATO LA PERSONA SBAGLIATA...DOVREBBE ESSER IL CONTRARIO...VISTO LA SUA ETà...MA CERTA GENTE NON CRESCE MAI!!!


pis end lov, oscuro.
Una risata ci seppellirà


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO PENSAVADI POTERE DIRE RUBI E RUBATE LO STIPENDIO E CONTINUARE BALDANZOSO CON LA SUA ARIETTA DA PROFESSORINO?COME IRIS CHE PENSAVA DI AVER A CHE FARE CON UN IGNORANTE COME LEI? SERVITI ENTRAMBI...MA HO UN GRAN SENSO DI SQUALLORE PER LORO!!!


si' pero' mo' nun t'allarga' che c'e' tempo pe' diventa' questore...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*STERMINATORR*

BE DAI VISTI DA FUORI NON SIAMO STATI UN BELLO SPETTACOLO ENZI CONVIENINE...ALMENO SU QUESTO...IL DISCORSO E BECCARSI CRITICHE DA CHI Fà SPETTACOLI OSCENI...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusa Oscuro, rubi lo stipendio lo si può dire (che non sia elegante siamo d'accordo ) a qualsiasi categoria di lavoratore.
> Non mi sembra un'offesa tanto più grave di quante ne leggo oggi.
> Mi sembra che in un attimo tu dica che sei un nick con la maschera e poi t'incazzi in quanto categoria maltrattata-
> No?


 
nel caso di pubblico ufficiale dire tu rubi lo stupendio presuppone in se che tale persona non compia il proprio dovere commettendo anche realti  tipo per esempio ommisione  e altro.


 chi accusa deve dimostrare che oscuro ruba lo stipendio.

 poichè questo non è fattibile, oscuro in farza ANCHE nel ruolo che ha può denunciare chi l'ha accusato ( ingiustamente). estendendolo alla categoria e con risarcimento danni collettivo.

p.s. l'aggravante che l'accusa non è mossa in privata sede ma in un forum pubblico dove tutti hanno letto.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUELLO CHE NON MI è ANDATO GIU E NON POTEVA ANDARMI GIù MEDUSA...E CHE QUESTO SIGNORE AVEVA UN PROBLEMA CON OSCURO..E CON OSCURO LO DOVEVA RISOLVERE...PURTROPPO LE STAVA PRNDENDO...E COSA HA FATTO ?HA INCOMINCIATO CON ALLUSIONI DEL TIPO RUBI LO STIPENDIO...TU  DOVRESTI MANTENERE L'ORDINE...ECC. GIRI CON IL MANGANELLO....ED ALTRO...PERMETTI CHE NON GLI PERMETTO UNA SIMILE AFFERMAZIONE?MICA MI SON AVVALSO DI ALTRO IO....NON è QUESTIONE DI ELEGANZA..ANCHE IO NON SON CERTO ELEGANTE....E QUESTIONE DI SAPER STARE AL MONDO!LUI NON CI Sà STARE... E PURTROPPO HA TROVATO LA PERSONA SBAGLIATA...DOVREBBE ESSER IL CONTRARIO...VISTO LA SUA ETà...MA CERTA GENTE NON CRESCE MAI!!!


dai pero' mo' ve siete chiariti e ce mettete na' pietra sopra.... tanto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stermi, me ne sarei tranquillamente fregato, come con l'altro scemo del villaggio globale, se non avesse dimostrato un'instabilità di nervi e mentale che non lascia presagire nulla di buono...e non solo per me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... TORNA NEL SERRAGLIO DAI_ PIRLA_... CAZZO, SIETE TUTTI QUI!... PRIMA AVETE VOLUTO IL RECINTO PER LE VACCHE, POI SIETE SEMPRE QUI A ROMPERE I COGLIONI... HI, HI, HI... LA' SOTTO, SIETE SEMPRE IN 3 O 4 GATTI... HI, HI, HI... MA IMPICCATI VA'... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dai pero' mo' ve siete chiariti e ce mettete na' pietra sopra.... tanto...


Magari tombale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Sì Admin ok....
> però questo è tradimento.net, non vaffanculo.com
> 
> quello che voglio dire è che lasciare il confessionale libero da questa sequela di cazzate (personalissimo parere), dovrebbe essere una priorità di tutti, anche tua dato che gestisci un forum a tema e quel tema si sta totalmente perdendo.
> ...


Il forum tradimento.net è percosso da destra e manca per via delle idee come dovrebbe essere un forum di questa portata, e come invece è: banale, superficiale, aggressivo, noioso ecc ecc. Tutti gli aggettivi negativi del modo sono applicabili, e solo pochi positivi trovano costante conferma.

I moderatori, in fase di elezione, qui http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4080

potranno rendere questo luogo più attraente - se superano lo scoglio di parzialità.

Io *come amministratore, non ho l'obbligo di essere imparziale*, perché il mio compito principale è di mantenere il forum in vita e di rendere disponibile nuovi servizi. Di conseguenza posso esprimere la mia opinione, anche se cerco di mantenere un certo livello di imparzialità.

Io sono contrario alla creazione di luoghi appartati per buoni e cattivi, ma trovo un grande picaere e divertimento di mostrare alla gente che richiede settori Apartheid, dove sta il problema.

In seguito alla richiesta della riserva, ho creato una nuova sezione, perché ero contarrio a trasformare una sezione esistente allo Zoo delle specie rare. Ho dato un nuovo spazio che mi permette di spostare le discussioni nell'area Forum Libero, appena che il gruppo si scioglie.

Le sezioni tradizionali non saranno toccate, sono elementari per i visitatori e per i nuovi arrivati, e la trasformazione in area protetta non è pensabile, a meno che non si trasforma ogni sezione in un gruppo, e si trattano gli argomenti a porte rigorosamente chiuse.

Con l'arrivo dei moderatori non cambia nulla di particolae, è l'abilitazione di alcuni utenti allo spostamento di discussioni offensivi o altrimenti degradati allo Scannatoio, e in casi estremi, in un'area inaccessibile al pubblico.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

CERTO PIS AND LOV...DOPO...!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stermi, me ne sarei tranquillamente fregato, come con l'altro scemo del villaggio globale, se non avesse dimostrato *un'instabilità di nervi e* *mentale* che non lascia presagire nulla di buono...e non solo per me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

altra offesa che tu oscuro puoi denunciare con l'aggravante che è stata detta a un pubblico ufficiale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai... ma cosa sarebbe contrario alla natura sociale dell'uomo? Suvvia non esageriamo con le cazzate... in una qualunque comunita' si formano i gruppi, c'e' chi si riunisce al bar e chi si riunisce ai giardinetti... ma il fatto che qualcuno possa preferire i giardinetti al bar a te sembra motivo sufficiente per aprirci una discussione (accesa)? Bha...


L'esclusione dal gruppo è contraria alla natura sociale.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Magari tombale


... T(_R_)OMBALE?...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> nel caso di pubblico ufficiale dire tu rubi lo stupendio presuppone in se che tale persona non compia il proprio dovere commettendo anche realti  tipo per esempio ommisione  e altro.
> 
> 
> chi accusa deve dimostrare che oscuro ruba lo stipendio.
> ...


ao' gia' che ce stai, perche' nun dichiari pure guerra agli USA&GETTA cosi' ce li levamo dai cocones??


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> L'esclusione dal gruppo è contraria alla natura sociale.


 
l'esclusione aggiungo* preventiva* è contraria alla natura sociale.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> altra offesa che tu oscuro puoi denunciare con l'aggravante che è stata detta a un pubblico ufficiale.


Non mi pare serio che Oscuro consideri le offese altrui dirette al pubblico ufficiale e i propri insulti come nick/maschera-


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' gia' che ce stai, perche' nun dichiari pure guerra agli USA&GETTA cosi' ce li levamo dai cocones??


usa e getta...chi sono?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> L'esclusione dal gruppo è contraria alla natura sociale.


Ben detto... fatico a capire le FREGOLE di questi derelitti... sempre lì a pensare di escludere... occupare... normare... regolare... hi, hi, hi... ma che cazzo avranno dentro?...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non mi pare serio che Oscuro consideri le offese altrui dirette al pubblico ufficiale e i propri insulti come nick/maschera-


 
invece si.
fedigrafo le accuse le ha dirette alla categoria, oscuro invece interagisce con un nick ad un nick.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

AD ONORE DEL VERO NON HA FATTO IL MIO NOME E COGNOME....PERCHè NON LI CONOSCE...SE NON TRANQUILLA CHE LI FACEVA...IL PROBLEMA è ALTROVE...MA NON POSSO SPIEGARTELO IN CHIARO...MAGARI LO CONSIGLIA IRIS...COSì FINISCE VERAMENTE MALE...!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*E insiste oh!!*



Tristano ha detto:


> altra offesa che tu oscuro puoi denunciare con l'aggravante che è stata detta a un pubblico ufficiale.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> AD ONORE DEL VERO NON HA FATTO IL MIO NOME E COGNOME....PERCHè NON LI CONOSCE...SE NON TRANQUILLA CHE LI FACEVA...IL PROBLEMA è ALTROVE...MA NON POSSO SPIEGARTELO IN CHIARO...MAGARI LO CONSIGLIA IRIS...COSì FINISCE VERAMENTE MALE...!!!


 
iris è andata a ripassare la lezione. l'abbiamo trovata un tantino impreparata.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


ormai l'individuo s'è ridotto ad usare solo gli smiles


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


te Feddy sei proprio il più filone di tutti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma chi t'ammazza a te?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> l'esclusione aggiungo* preventiva* è contraria alla natura sociale.


Sì, peggio. Il _gruppo etnico _che si sente superiore esclude preventivamente un altro _gruppo etnico_. La storia non ha insegnato nulla. Eddai, ricominciamo?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

*CHI? MOI!??!*



Anna A ha detto:


> te Feddy sei proprio il più filone di tutti..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, peggio. Il _gruppo etnico _che si sente superiore esclude preventivamente un altro _gruppo etnico_. La storia non ha insegnato nulla. Eddai, ricominciamo?


la cosa grave è che tu stai ancora pensando che tutto questo casino servisse ad una giusta causa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































aiuto....


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Il forum tradimento.net è percosso da destra e manca per via delle idee come dovrebbe essere un forum di questa portata, e come invece è: banale, superficiale, aggressivo, noioso ecc ecc. Tutti gli aggettivi negativi del modo sono applicabili, e solo pochi positivi trovano costante conferma.
> 
> I moderatori, in fase di elezione, qui http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4080
> 
> ...


 
Capisco il tuo punto di vista Admin, ma non lo condivido. Il confessionale attualmente non è elementare per i nuovi arrivati, è un concentrato di post pieni di livore e cattiverie nati da antipatie consolidate fra gli utenti del forum.
Quel che io proporrei è di spostare ogni topic come questo in un'altra area del forum, per rendere il confessionale il luogo dei nuovi e non delle vecchie beghe, senza, per carità, escludere nessun utente (anche perchè io personalmente troverei difficile dire chi escludere...).
Probabilmente non è fattibile o non sarà universalmente accettata questa mia proposta, che faccio da giorni e che viene ignorata o liquidata facilmente (non da te in particolare, parlo in generale). Detto questo mi ritiro a riflettere sul continuare o meno a far parte del forum nel modo in cui ho fatto fino ad ora, ovvero in modo sentito e, spero, ma per quanto riguarda il mio percorso, costruttivo.. pieno di errori sì, ma che alla fine mi hanno sempre fatto riflettere su qualcosa.
Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


visto, timbrato e omologato


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*anna*

la cosa grave sai qual'è?che quell'incivile di dererum continua con offese e minacce di denuncia e nessuno si sente in dovere di accompagnarla alla porta...!!nessuno interviene...nessuno di quelli che vuole un forum educato...senza parolacce...senza oscuro e la sua volgarità.....e giovanni si sta beccando di tutto...questo va bene?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, peggio. Il _gruppo etnico _che si sente superiore esclude preventivamente un altro _gruppo etnico_. La storia non ha insegnato nulla. Eddai, ricominciamo?


... io l'avevo detto subito: sono NAZISTI... la loro psicologia è quella...


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> la cosa grave sai qual'è?che quell'incivile di dererum continua con offese e minacce di denuncia e nessuno si sente in dovere di accompagnarla alla porta...!!nessuno interviene...nessuno di quelli che vuole un forum educato...senza parolacce...senza oscuro e la sua volgarità.....e giovanni si sta beccando di tutto...questo va bene?


No non va bene.
Ma io son strana, me lo dicono anche per MP.
bo, per me ci sono poche cose che vanno bene in generale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> la cosa grave sai qual'è?che quell'incivile di dererum continua con offese e minacce di denuncia e nessuno si sente in dovere di accompagnarla alla porta...!!nessuno interviene...nessuno di quelli che vuole un forum educato...senza parolacce...senza oscuro e la sua volgarità.....e giovanni si sta beccando di tutto...questo va bene?


... hai visto indignazione?... hai visto qualcuno dei "moralizzatori" intervenire per dire che, COME MINIMO, l'ADMIN-ZEUS merita rispetto per il lavoro che fa al fine di mantenere in vita questo forum?... tutti zitti... predicatori da quattro soldi e moralizzatori dei miei coglioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, peggio. Il _gruppo etnico _che si sente superiore esclude preventivamente un altro _gruppo etnico_. La storia non ha insegnato nulla. Eddai, ricominciamo?


 
si admin, ricominciamo.

Loro si sentono di una* RAZZA* superiore, di un'etnia privilegiata, una casta.

e in maniera dittatoriale, pochi ( da quel che ho capito dalla non spiegazione di lupa alle mie domande) hanno escluso delle persone secondo dei parametri non resi universalmente noti e chiari.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> No non va bene.
> Ma io son strana, me lo dicono anche per MP.
> bo, per me ci sono poche cose che vanno bene in generale...


 
forse ti ritengono strana perchè parli con cat non trovi?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> la cosa grave sai qual'è?che quell'incivile di dererum continua con offese e minacce di denuncia e nessuno si sente in dovere di accompagnarla alla porta...!!nessuno interviene...nessuno di quelli che vuole un forum educato...senza parolacce...senza oscuro e la sua volgarità.....e giovanni si sta beccando di tutto...questo va bene?


Oscuro, alla fine, ognuno è norma di se stesso e l'unica cosa che puoi fare è accogliere democraticamente le sue lamentele.
vedi, il segreto del successo non è nel dare al volgo qualcosa di spettacolare, ma è dargli qualcosa in cui si ritrovano... neanche in cui credono... ma qualcosa in cui possano rispecchiare la loro mediocrità, come fa ogni bravo politico che si rispetti.


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> forse ti ritengono strana perchè parli con cat non trovi?


Dai...mo' non esageriamo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Caricare il nostro ruolo di significati eccessivi non mi sembra una gran cosa, tristano. Ognuno parla con chi vuole, qua dentro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si admin, ricominciamo.
> 
> Loro si sentono di una* RAZZA* superiore, di un'etnia privilegiata, una casta.
> 
> e in maniera dittatoriale, pochi ( da quel che ho capito dalla non spiegazione di lupa alle mie domande) hanno escluso delle persone secondo dei parametri non resi universalmente noti e chiari.


... guarda che, in effetti, sono una categoria a parte... la categoria degli illetterati... basta guardare come maltrattano la lingua italiana... seriamente, ma ti pare possibile che nel 2008, ci siano persone che non sanno nemmeno coniugare correttamente un verbo?... e poi pretendono d'aver una sana vita... coniugale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai...mo' non esageriamo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi sono permessa di scriverlo MM solamente perchè ci sono state persone qui dentro che già sono state accusate di essere perlomeno strane perchè invece di farmi guerra discorrevano con me.

non ti stupire.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che, in effetti, sono una categoria a parte... la categoria degli illetterati... basta guardare come maltrattano la lingua italiana... seriamente, ma ti pare possibile che nel 2008, ci siano persone che non sanno nemmeno coniugare correttamente un verbo?... e poi pretendono d'aver una sana vita... coniugale... hi, hi, hi...


e non ti pare strano che si citino articoli dei vari codici senza saperne i contenuti e appena si chiedono specifiche a riguardo il soggetto sparisce a preparare la tiramisù?


frustrazione sessuale, fingono l'orgasmo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*si ritengono una razza superiore*


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi sono permessa di scriverlo MM solamente perchè ci sono state persone qui dentro che già sono state accusate di essere perlomeno strane perchè invece di farmi guerra discorrevano con me.
> 
> non ti stupire.


 
No Cat non credo che sia per questo.
è che forse sembro un pochino amareggiata.

non so più come chiederlo, eppure non mi sembra di pretendere o essere di parte..

sto solo chiedendo un confessionale libero da queste beghe, e sembra che invece ci si diverta a fare dispetti.

che palle.. mi spiace un sacco.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*chen ed anna*

ECCO E SE L'AVESSI FATTO IO QUELLO CHE FA DERERUM COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO?COSA?MI SON STANCATO DEI MORALIZZATORI...BASTA MI HANNO ROTTO I KOIONI....EPPOI VIENE PURE IRIS AD INSEGNARMI QUELLO CHE LEI PER PRIMA NON Sà...MA NON NE POSSO VERAMENTE PIù!SON SCORATO L'AMMETTO..VOGLIO STARE CON ENZINO...CON ANNA CON CHEN..CON M.M.CON TRISTANO..NELLA VOLGARITà..NELLA MERDA....VOGLIO ESSER  SFANCULATO...MA DI QUESTI PERBENISTI NON NE POSSO PIù...!!!ANZI ENZINO è UN Pò CHE NON MI MANDI AFFANCULO CHE SI Fà?TUTTI CON L'ABITO DA SERA E MARCI DENTRO....OSCURO SEI VOLGAREEE CON LA ERRE MOSCIA...MA VAFF..!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> No Cat non credo che sia per questo.
> è che forse sembro un pochino amareggiata.
> 
> non so più come chiederlo, eppure non mi sembra di pretendere o essere di parte..
> ...


 
non penso che il confessionale sarà mai " pulito" da beghe non legate al tema .

è la vita così, non si riesce a trincerare le menti in comartimenti stagni.

è anche bello così, caos ma solo apparente.


dai spazio alla creatività mab, filtra quello che non desideri osservare.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*Enzino*



oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO E SE L'AVESSI FATTO IO QUELLO CHE FA DERERUM COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO?COSA?MI SON STANCATO DEI MORALIZZATORI...BASTA MI HANNO ROTTO I KOIONI....EPPOI VIENE PURE IRIS AD INSEGNARMI QUELLO CHE LEI PER PRIMA NON Sà...MA NON NE POSSO VERAMENTE PIù!SON SCORATO L'AMMETTO..VOGLIO STARE CON ENZINO...CON ANNA CON CHEN..CON M.M.CON TRISTANO..NELLA VOLGARITà..NELLA MERDA....VOGLIO ESSER SFANCULATO...MA DI QUESTI PERBENISTI NON NE POSSO PIù...!!!ANZI ENZINO è UN Pò CHE NON MI MANDI AFFANCULO CHE SI Fà?TUTTI CON L'ABITO DA SERA E MARCI DENTRO....OSCURO SEI VOLGAREEE CON LA ERRE MOSCIA...MA VAFF..!!


 
per sterm...facciamo la carambata...


vuoi stare con noi????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















p.s. oscuro...MM non è volgare, è tacciato per uno che se la tira, è diversa la questione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> No Cat non credo che sia per questo.
> è che forse sembro un pochino amareggiata.
> 
> non so più come chiederlo, eppure non mi sembra di pretendere o essere di parte..
> ...


... aspetta Mab... aspetta... non puoi espellere la VITA da questo luogo... capisci?... forse l'idea che hai di comunità, benché virtuale, è troppo astratta... troppo scevra da quegli elementi emotivi umani che sono ineliminabili da una discussione... adesso, il forum, vive questo momento di transizione... il vero problema, non è epurarlo dalle emozioni, ma governare il cambiamento affinché si giunga ad un equilibrio migliore e più produttivo... qui, si deve agire per _arte di mettere_ e non per _arte di togliere_... capisci quel che intendo?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> per sterm...facciamo la carambata...
> 
> 
> vuoi stare con noi?????
> ...


... Multimodi è uomo di grande intelligenza... sempre educato... è una persona che merita grande rispetto...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*TRISTANO*

TI SBAGLI M.M DETTO LIBANO è UNO CHE QUANDO SFNCULA Và SUL PESANTE..IO NE Sò QUALCOSA...!!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro e chen*

aoooooo, voi due...mettetevi daccordo!!!!


litigate adesso???


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*

Mi dispiace che tu non abbia capito quel che intendevo. Ti ho citato quell'articolo perchè volevo metterti in guardia dalla pericolosità di certe affermazioni.
Non ho continuato, perchè non mi piace e non mi interessa fare sfoggio. Tuuto qui. Dovresti conoscere il mio carattere...è un pezzo che frequenti il forum.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TI SBAGLI M.M DETTO LIBANO è UNO CHE QUANDO SFNCULA Và SUL PESANTE..IO NE Sò QUALCOSA...!!


... infatti, lo ritengo persona "_adeguata_"... ma ricordati, Oscuro, Multimodi non t'incula alle spalle... sai cosa intendo... ha una faccia sola...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu non abbia capito quel che intendevo. Ti ho citato quell'articolo perchè volevo metterti in guardia dalla pericolosità di certe affermazioni.
> Non ho continuato, perchè non mi piace e non mi interessa fare sfoggio. Tuuto qui. Dovresti conoscere il mio carattere...è un pezzo che frequenti il forum.


... se avevi qualcosa da dire, dovevi dirlo interamente... comprendi?... le mezze affermazioni sono per le mezze cartucce... come le allusioni... 

... quanto allo "sfoggio", ti risulta che a qualcuno, qui, freghi qualcosa del tuo "sfoggio"... se hai qualcosa da dire, dilla... altrimenti taci...


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu non abbia capito quel che intendevo. Ti ho citato quell'articolo perchè volevo metterti in guardia dalla pericolosità di certe affermazioni.
> Non ho continuato, perchè non mi piace e non mi interessa fare sfoggio. Tuuto qui. Dovresti conoscere il mio carattere...è un pezzo che frequenti il forum.


 






  che paura che mi fa il rettore.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se avevi qualcosa da dire, dovevi dirlo interamente... comprendi?... le mezze affermazioni sono per le mezze cartucce... come le allusioni...
> 
> ... quanto allo "sfoggio", ti risulta che a qualcuno, qui, freghi qualcosa del tuo "sfoggio"... se hai qualcosa da dire, dilla... altrimenti taci...


 
non può, non riesce.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*IRIS*

IRIS MI HA DETTO DI STUDIARE...E MI HAI DATO DELLA TESTA DI RAPA...BE TI HO RISPOSTO A TONO...ANZI FIN TROPPO CIVILMENTE...!!INFORMATI E GUARDA BENE CIò CHE TI HO SCRITTO...LA MATERIA CREDO DI CONOSCERLA MOLTO BENE ANCHE IO...!!!HO CAPITO CIò CHE VOLEVI DIRMI...MA DARMI DELL'IGNORANTE...BE INSOMMA NON ERA IL CASO!!!CIAO


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> non penso che il confessionale sarà mai " pulito" da beghe non legate al tema .
> 
> è la vita così, non si riesce a trincerare le menti in comartimenti stagni.
> 
> ...


 
Ma sai Cat non è per me soltanto.
ok sì, c'è una parte di egoismo, nel senso che l'argomento m'interessa, ho fatto un mio persorso attraverso questo luogo ed ora non vivo ossessionata dalla paura del tradimento e non reputo il traditore semplicemente "uno stronzo viscido con lo smutandamento facile". Ho capito, e sembrerà strano perchè è un concetto banale, ma un conto è dire le cose a parole e un conto è sentire un concetto diventare finalmente tuo, che siamo tutti esseri umani, spesso relegati in gabbie che la società o noi stessi rendono dure da aprire, ed è più facile abbandonarsi all'esplorazione di altri mondi, evadere in fantasie, piuttosto che affrontare un dialogo che potrebbe anche farci semplicemente capire che l'amore, come è nato e cresciuto nel tempo, può essere cambiato, non accettato, finito.
Queste cose oggi le sento mie grazie a quello che ho trovato qui dentro. grazie ai "vaffanculo" presi e dati, ma sempre "vaffanculo" circoscritti ad un concetto espresso in un post riguardo ad una situazione, non al nick o addirittura alla persona dietro il nick.
Egoisticamente io vorrei poter continuare a confrontarmi sul tradimento perchè ho scoperto di non sapere un sacco di cose e di averne imparate molte impensabili.
Poi c'è altro.
Ogni tanto entra un nuovo utente con una nuova storia, e mi spiace davvero tanto vedere quella storia scendere a picco in ultima fila perchè per tutti è più importante infamare o difendere il barrio. 
Vorrei che la persona nuova avesse come ho avuto io la possibilità di scegliere di cominciare un percorso. Io avevo 3 alternative: 1)lasciare il mio ragazzo per paure folli che non riuscivo ad affrontare 2)andare da uno psicologo 3)aprirmi in una dimensione come questa agli altri, per capirmi attraverso gli altri.
La terza opzione è stata certo la più comoda, onestamente, protetta dall'anonimato, a casa mia, senza uno scambio di sguardi che possono a volte mettere in soggezione. Ma è anche quella che rispecchia più di tutte la mia natura, perchè sono da sempre abituata ad affrontare i problemi in gruppo, in un continuo confronto.

Questa è una confessione in un certo modo, cercando di essere più onesta possibile, ma sono pronta a rispondere a qualunque appunto mi venga fatto.
certo.. non posso e non vorrei mai costringere qualcuno a vederla come me, ma.. fosse anche l'ultima discussione che faccio qui dentro, mi piacerebbe avere risposte in merito, pro e contro.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma sai Cat non è per me soltanto.
> ok sì, c'è una parte di egoismo, nel senso che l'argomento m'interessa, ho fatto un mio persorso attraverso questo luogo ed ora non vivo ossessionata dalla paura del tradimento e non reputo il traditore semplicemente "uno stronzo viscido con lo smutandamento facile". Ho capito, e sembrerà strano perchè è un concetto banale, ma un conto è dire le cose a parole e un conto è sentire un concetto diventare finalmente tuo, che siamo tutti esseri umani, spesso relegati in gabbie che la società o noi stessi rendono dure da aprire, ed è più facile abbandonarsi all'esplorazione di altri mondi, evadere in fantasie, piuttosto che affrontare un dialogo che potrebbe anche farci semplicemente capire che l'amore, come è nato e cresciuto nel tempo, può essere cambiato, non accettato, finito.
> Queste cose oggi le sento mie grazie a quello che ho trovato qui dentro. grazie ai "vaffanculo" presi e dati, ma sempre "vaffanculo" circoscritti ad un concetto espresso in un post riguardo ad una situazione, non al nick o addirittura alla persona dietro il nick.
> Egoisticamente io vorrei poter continuare a confrontarmi sul tradimento perchè ho scoperto di non sapere un sacco di cose e di averne imparate molte impensabili.
> ...


 
hai scelto di aprirti in questa dimensione virtuale, in questo luogo con persone reali che ti scrivono.

le risposte le hai avutee continuerai ad averle.
scrivi, in sesso e amore ad esempio, in  questo momento il confessionale è un po scomodo per le confessioni, sposta tu come altri nuovi utenti fanno il quesito, la questione in un'altra parte del forum.

è solo uno spazio virtuale dove catalogare pensieri. non catalogarti, spazia anche tu.


il flusso di idee i questi giorni è eccezzionale.... non si parla di bario ma di libertà di pensiero....è molto diverso.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Mab... aspetta... non puoi espellere la VITA da questo luogo... capisci?... forse l'idea che hai di comunità, benché virtuale, è troppo astratta... troppo scevra da quegli elementi emotivi umani che sono ineliminabili da una discussione... adesso, il forum, vive questo momento di transizione... il vero problema, non è epurarlo dalle emozioni, ma governare il cambiamento affinché si giunga ad un equilibrio migliore e più produttivo... qui, si deve agire per _arte di mettere_ e non per _arte di togliere_... capisci quel che intendo?...


Sì in teoria sì, suona anche molto bene Chen.
Ma sono una ragazza troppo pratica, forse limitata, o autolimitata, per non credere che ci sarebbe una soluzione molto più semplice.
Non è togliere emozioni dal forum ciò che vorrei, anche perchè, sembrerà strano, ma le emozioni per me sono una parte importantissima della vita, mi piacerebbe davvero vivere di emozioni.
Vorrei solo spostare le beghe in ogni altra parte del forum tranne qui, perchè qui si possa ricominciare a discorrere lasciando spazio anche agli altri che dell'opinione che oscuro ha di fedifrago o che fedifrago ha di oscuro, (per fare un esempio) non sanno niente e magari non è importante che sappiano perchè hanno altre cose da affrontare.
Io chiedo che certi post vengano aperti altrove, in liberi, in amore e sesso, in disquisizioni culturali, dove più aggrada a chi apre l'argomento in quell'istante, e non posso non pensare che ci sia una forma di dispetto nell'insistere ad ammormare il confessionale di certe discussioni, proprio perchè il confessionale è il luogo dove ci sono state le confessioni di tutti e queindi la più visibile.
E non ci vorrebbe chissà cosa, solo un piccolo istante di attenzione da parte di tutti che non consuma poi chissà quanta energia psichica o fisica, e dimostrerebbe che non sono i moderatori la chiave di volta, ma gli utenti stessi di tradimento.net.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista Admin, ma non lo condivido. Il confessionale attualmente non è elementare per i nuovi arrivati, è un concentrato di post pieni di livore e cattiverie nati da antipatie consolidate fra gli utenti del forum.
> Quel che io proporrei è di spostare ogni topic come questo in un'altra area del forum, per rendere il confessionale il luogo dei nuovi e non delle vecchie beghe, senza, per carità, escludere nessun utente (anche perchè io personalmente troverei difficile dire chi escludere...).
> Probabilmente non è fattibile o non sarà universalmente accettata questa mia proposta, che faccio da giorni e che viene ignorata o liquidata facilmente (non da te in particolare, parlo in generale). Detto questo mi ritiro a riflettere sul continuare o meno a far parte del forum nel modo in cui ho fatto fino ad ora, ovvero in modo sentito e, spero, ma per quanto riguarda il mio percorso, costruttivo.. pieno di errori sì, ma che alla fine mi hanno sempre fatto riflettere su qualcosa.
> Grazie per la risposta.


E' una cosa che possono decidere i moderatori. Spostare le discussioni nelle aree più adeguate è loro compito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> la cosa grave sai qual'è?che quell'incivile di dererum continua con offese e minacce di denuncia e nessuno si sente in dovere di accompagnarla alla porta...!!nessuno interviene...nessuno di quelli che vuole un forum educato...senza parolacce...senza oscuro e la sua volgarità.....e giovanni si sta beccando di tutto...questo va bene?


Ho dato ascolto alla sua esplicita richiesta e l'ho bannata. Non senza personale soddisfazione però


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

ecccezzziunale veramente.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho dato ascolto alla sua esplicita richiesta e l'ho bannata. Non senza personale soddisfazione però


Frena.

scherzi?!
...comincio ad essere confusa: non avevi detto che non sarebbe stato mai bannato nessuno?!

mi state confondendo ragazzi, tutti.

giuro.. mi gira i capo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Frena.
> 
> scherzi?!
> ...comincio ad essere confusa: non avevi detto che non sarebbe stato mai bannato nessuno?!
> ...


Non può essere bannato nessuno...ma non chi offende l'Admin.


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Frena.
> 
> scherzi?!
> ...comincio ad essere confusa: non avevi detto che non sarebbe stato mai bannato nessuno?!
> ...


Non ci capisco niente neanche io.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Frena.
> 
> scherzi?!
> ...comincio ad essere confusa: non avevi detto che non sarebbe stato mai bannato nessuno?!
> ...


Mi ha dato l'esplicito permesso, è come se qualcuno mi chiede di cancellare il suo account. Per 7 giorni ho un po' di pace da lei.  Poi vediamo se me lo chiede un'altra volta


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

In culo alla liberta' d'espressione...


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi ha dato l'esplicito permesso, è come se qualcuno mi chiede di cancellare il suo account. Per 7 giorni ho un po' di pace da lei. Poi vediamo se me lo chiede un'altra volta


ma dove?
cosa?
quando?

io continuo ad essere confusa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. e non scherzo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi ha dato l'esplicito permesso, è come se qualcuno mi chiede di cancellare il suo account. Per 7 giorni ho un po' di pace da lei. Poi vediamo se me lo chiede un'altra volta


Per la cronaca:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=194092&postcount=205


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Per la cronaca:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=194092&postcount=205


Hai bannato solo perche' ti e' possibile farlo... qua dentro si sono letti affronti e insulti peggiori... come dire che un tizio mi tira i capelli e io gli sparo una pistolata alla mano... abuso di potere...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai bannato solo perche' ti e' possibile farlo... qua dentro si sono letti affronti e insulti peggiori... come dire che un tizio mi tira i capelli e io gli sparo una pistolata alla mano... *abuso di potere*...


Sì lo so, ma l'ho fatto con vero piacere - e anche un po' dalla disperazione. Mi ha rotto ultimamente le scatole e perciò non ho potuto dire 'no' alla sua richiesta.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì lo so, ma l'ho fatto con vero piacere - e anche un po' dalla disperazione. Mi ha rotto ultimamente le scatole e perciò non ho potuto dire 'no' alla sua richiesta.


Va benissimo potendolo fare sai quanti ne avrei bannato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... pero' cosa diresti di evitare parole come "liberta'" e "democrazia" quando si parla di questo forum? Cosi' tanto per non pigliarci troppo per i fondelli... Peace man...


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

In effetti Giovanni c'è stato di peggio.
Non è la prima nè l'ultima che insulta e minaccia querele, se ne son lette di tutti i colori.
Sì, capisco che avendotelo esplicitamente chiesto formalmente hai le spalle coperte.
Però è bruttino lasciatelo dire.
E c'è da considerera una cosa non da poco:
Dererum ha fatto interventi ultimamente che neppure io ho apprezzato e mi sembra di averlo scritto. Però la situazione qui attualmente è calda ai limiti dell'incendio. Non è dererum soltanto l'artefice di quel che ha scritto francamente lo siamo un po' tutti in un certo modo, avendo concesso di alzare il limite talmente tanto da arrivare all'indecenza.. e se non si fosse rivolta a te, ma ad un altro qualunque utente con quelle parole non sarebbe stata cancellata perchè ogni altro utente non ha tecnicamente i mezzi per farlo o le possibilità di chiederlo.
Continuo a dire che dererum ha fatto interventi scorretti, ma non è nè l'unica nè la sola.. e credo che un cavillo come il "fallo pure" scritto in un post per provocazione sia un po' poco per rendere l'espulsione accettabile.
Mia opinione.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

*admin*

mi espondo e ne vado fiera.

hai fatto bene a porle un freno, hai fatto bene a bannarla, anche solo una settimana come mi pare di capire se non mi sbaglio.

te ne ha dette di tutti i colori.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...

dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...

dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...

pe pe pepepepepe pe pe pepepepepe...

pe pe pepepepepe pe pe pepepepepe...

(ao' sto affa' er trenino... nulladeche)


----------



## Old Cat (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> ...


 















visto sterm....non ti sei impegnato abbastanza!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> visto sterm....non ti sei impegnato abbastanza!!!!!


eppure... mah?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va benissimo potendolo fare sai quanti ne avrei bannato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richiesta accolta.

In futuro parlerò solo della classe soppressa, di monarchia e dittatura  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari apriamo anche una sezione in onore a Fidel Castro e Pinochet?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Richiesta accolta.
> 
> In futuro parlerò solo della classe soppressa, di monarchia e dittatura
> 
> ...


























Ottimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 

Ma anzi Admin-_ZEUS_ dedichiamo tutto il forum alle dittature (la monarchia no) anziche' tradimento lo chiamerei *Forum North Korea*...


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

trovo tutto questo molto grave 
mi spiace


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO E SE L'AVESSI FATTO IO QUELLO CHE FA DERERUM COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO?COSA?MI SON STANCATO DEI MORALIZZATORI...BASTA MI HANNO ROTTO I KOIONI....EPPOI VIENE PURE IRIS AD INSEGNARMI QUELLO CHE LEI PER PRIMA NON Sà...MA NON NE POSSO VERAMENTE PIù!SON SCORATO L'AMMETTO..VOGLIO STARE CON ENZINO...CON ANNA CON CHEN..CON M.M.CON TRISTANO..NELLA VOLGARITà..NELLA MERDA....VOGLIO ESSER SFANCULATO...MA DI QUESTI PERBENISTI NON NE POSSO PIù...!!!ANZI ENZINO è UN Pò CHE NON MI MANDI AFFANCULO CHE SI Fà?TUTTI CON L'ABITO DA SERA E MARCI DENTRO....OSCURO SEI VOLGAREEE CON LA ERRE MOSCIA...MA VAFF..!!


vedi, nessuno arriverà mai a queste conclusioni senza ammettere che non ha niente da perdere... 
è come chi dice ad un altro di toccare il fondo senza neanche aver mai toccato il margine del fondo...
capisci perché dico che da quelli "sbagliati" ho imparato tanto?
perché hanno davvero toccato il fondo...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Richiesta accolta.
> 
> In futuro parlerò solo della classe *soppressa*, di monarchia e dittatura
> 
> ...


uhhhmmmm, bona la soppressa calabbbbrraa... ce sto'...

(la c va aspirata...)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> In effetti Giovanni c'è stato di peggio.
> Non è la prima nè l'ultima che insulta e minaccia querele, se ne son lette di tutti i colori.
> Sì, capisco che avendotelo esplicitamente chiesto formalmente hai le spalle coperte.
> Però è bruttino lasciatelo dire.
> ...


Concordo e quoto. Ho fatto valere il mio potere. Credo però che è a fin di bene, e segnala che il latte versato è stato troppo. E' un indicatore che io sono giunto a un limite invalicabile, non "solo" tutto il forum.

Come dici tu, il forum è a un punto di rottura e collisione, e quello che succede in questi giorni, decide come andrà avanti. Ci saranno moderatori, e ci sono forse più gruppi, o meno. Si cerca una soluzione per non scoppiare.

Però non sappiamo come va a finire, vedremo e speriamo. Ma non troppo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Senti Giovanni, sii chiaro... è del denaro che vuoi?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti Giovanni, sii chiaro... è del denaro che vuoi?


ue' non cominciare a corrompere... tze'...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti Giovanni, sii chiaro... è del denaro che vuoi?


No.

Dato i risultati nell'apposita sezione, ho considerato di frugare più a fondo in tasca mia e mantenere il sito a spese mie.

Presenterò il conto dell'operazione alla felice redazione allo scadere di questo periodo (come avrei fatto comunque).

Grazie comunque per la domanda


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Concordo e quoto. Ho fatto valere il mio potere. Credo però che è a fin di bene, e segnala che il latte versato è stato troppo. E' un indicatore che io sono giunto a un limite invalicabile, non "solo" tutto il forum.
> 
> Come dici tu, il forum è a un punto di rottura e collisione, e quello che succede in questi giorni, decide come andrà avanti. Ci saranno moderatori, e ci sono forse più gruppi, o meno. Si cerca una soluzione per non scoppiare.
> 
> Però non sappiamo come va a finire, vedremo e speriamo. Ma non troppo


 
Si cerca una soluzione per non scoppiare, ma questa cosa non so quanto sia e quanto verrà recepita a fin di bene Giovanni.
Tu hai dichiarato che non essendo moderatore non DEVI essere super partes, ma hai un ruolo che ti consente di esprimere opinioni. Ora, di fatto, oltre che aver espresso un'opinione hai agito con i mezzi di amministratore tecnico verso un'utente escludendola di tua iniziativa, mischiando ruolo e ragioni personali.
Capisco che sei un essere umano anche tu, e io personalmente conoscendo i miei limiti non avrei mai accettato un incarico come quello che ti sei preso tu, perchè son cose che snervano, ed avrei lungo il mio percorso qua dentro fatto STRAGI di utenti.
Però così stai alimentando il malcontento da una parte, e il trionfalismo dall'altra.
Io la vedo molto molto buia, e non mi stupirei se nascesse un altro forum dallo stesso titolo fra qualche giorno con un separatismo ancora più forte.
Qui parlano tutti di principi, che però si sacrificano a seconda del nick chiamato in causa.
Sto cercando, nonostante sia umana pure io e lo abbia ben dimostrato con le mie uscite da crisi premestruale, di non schierarmi da nessuna parte, e se mi sono iscritta nel barrio è perchè ci sono utenti che da lì non hanno piacere di uscire e con cui non voglio perdere il piacere di parlare. Però non sono per il separatismo, non sono per i gruppi e non sono per fomentare i gruppi.
So che tu hai le tue opinioni su quel che è successo in questi mesi, ma non credo sia giusto dare tali dimostrazioni di forza in maniera univoca.
E oltre a questo, mi sembra che sia peraltro controproducente per il forum...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*lupa*

Credimi voglio sperare che la tua sia solo una battuta di cattivissimo gusto credimi!!!Faccio fatica anche a leggerla....!!!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

PS= GRAZIE!!!!!!!
Grazie per aver spostato questi thread nel forum libero.
Grazie!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

qaq


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> qaq


 
prego? non ho capito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Si cerca una soluzione per non scoppiare, ma questa cosa non so quanto sia e quanto verrà recepita a fin di bene Giovanni.


Una persona che da un bel po' di tempo si rivolge a me come se fossi lo zimbello suo personale, trascina nella merda anche suoi "amici" (alcuni di cui sono però miei amici di sicuro), allo scopo di farmi pagare la mia disobbedienza ai suoi ordini, e chiede successivamente così per prova generale di essere cancellata, non merita di essere trattata come la ciliegina sulla torta, ma come la ciliegina dei torti.

Se ha voluto o meno il ban, non posso dire con certezza, ma posso dire con certezza che ha tentato di farmi scoppiare. E prima che lo facessi, ho accolto la sua richiesta.

La cosa migliore sarebbe stata di lasciare perdere. Ma se avessi lasciato perdere, ora sarei incazzato, anziché di buon umore. Perché lei con la sua richiesta spensierata mi ha fatto davvero un regalo prezioso - mi ha aiutato attivamente di mantenere il mio buon umore


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*per tutti*

Per quello che mi riguarda...io l'avrei bannata per sempre...!Forse è arrivato il momento di piantarla!!!va bene gli insulti....ma le minacce le accuse,le denunce no!!!!Giovanni non è pagato per star qui è sorbirsi denunce e altre cazzate varie!!Qui un gruppetto di ignoranti si è messo in testa di far come cazzo gli pare...e non và bene!io in un bar non pretendo di pagare un caffè quanto dico io...se non mi sta bene vado in un altro bar chiaro no?per cui la porta è aperta....se non vi piace prego....tanto siete 4 gatti monotoni, e ci avete anche rotto le palle ad esser chiari!!!ROTTO LE PALLE CON IL VITTIMISMO DI CHI VUOLE PREVARICARE E NON GLI VIENE CONCESSO...è ARRIVATA L'ORA DI PIANTARLA!!!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda...io l'avrei bannata per sempre...!Forse è arrivato il momento di piantarla!!!va bene gli insulti....ma le minacce le accuse,le denunce no!!!!Giovanni non è pagato per star qui è sorbirsi denunce e altre cazzate varie!!Qui un gruppetto di ignoranti si è messo in testa di far come cazzo gli pare...e non và bene!io in un bar non pretendo di pagare un caffè quanto dico io...se non mi sta bene vado in un altro bar chiaro no?per cui la porta è aperta....se non vi piace prego....tanto siete 4 gatti monotoni, e ci avete anche rotto le palle ad esser chiari!!!ROTTO LE PALLE CON IL VITTIMISMO DI CHI VUOLE PREVARICARE E NON GLI VIENE CONCESSO...è ARRIVATA L'ORA DI PIANTARLA!!!


Ma Oscuro scusa...

Le minacce ci sono state da sempre da entrambe le parti.
Gli insulti idem con patatine
Le querele paventate pure
I copia incolla di messaggi privati anche.

Non puoi dir di no oscuro, e ti prego di non chiedermi i dettagli perchè non voglio ritarare fuori anche vecchie mie questioni che reputo chiuse, perchè non ho piacere a creare disagio a nessuna delle persone qui dentro.
Non puoi considerare scorretto il comportamento di uno e non dell'altro, non ci sono "buoni motivi" per bannare a vita un nemico che fa male al prossimo e per gridare allo scandalo quando viene richiesto il ban di un amico che fa male al prossimo, anche se quel prossimo non sei tu e non è del tuo gruppetto.
Scusami se te lo dico, spero francamente di non essere finita nella tua lista nera di cui sopra, e spero pure di non finirci perchè mi piace continuare a parlare con tutti con calma e tranquillità nonostante un vago fastidio per la situazione che si è creata.
Ma cerchiamo TUTTI di giudicare oggettivamente le situazioni a prescindere dal nick.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*AGGIUNGO*

TROVO ESTREMAMENTE GRAVE IL LASSISMO DI CHI FINO AD OGGI SI è ADOPERATO PER UN FORUM EDUCATO...LIBERO E SENZA INSULTI..TRANNE FAR FINTA DI NULLA DAVANTI ALL'OPERATO DELL'UTENTE DERERUM PERCHè DELLA STESSA CORRENTE IDIOTA...QUESTO A ME SEMBRA VERAMENTE MOLTO GRAVE...DECISAMENTE PIù GRAVE!!!PURTROPPO  TANTE COSE DA ME SEMPRE DENUNCIATE STANNO VENENDO A GALLA CON LO SQUALLORE CHE NE CONSEGUE...TANTO PER ESSER CHIARI....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*MAB*

MINACCIARE PER TRE VOLTE UNA DENUNCIA...ACCUSARE SENZA ARGOMENTARE...OTELLA APRI GLI OCCHI...GIOVANNI NON è UTENTE COME NOI!SINCERAMENTE IO NON NE SENTIRO LA MANCANZA...NON ABBIAMO BISOGNO DI UTENZA SIMILE PERMETTIMI!!!TI RIPETO TROVO PIU GRAVE IL  NON INTERVENTO...DI ALCUNI...ANCHE SE NON MI MERAVIGLIA!!TRANQUILLA MAB NON FACCIO LISTE IO...SEMMAI CI SON FINITO.....NELLA LISTA..IO TOCCO E SFIDO GLI INTOCCABILI...QUELLI BUONI...IO SON CATTIVO!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì lo so, ma l'ho fatto con vero piacere - e anche un po' dalla disperazione. Mi ha rotto ultimamente le scatole e perciò non ho potuto dire 'no' alla sua richiesta.




E allora fantoccio della liberta' banna pure me ... sei Spaventosamente  Disonesto ... e non USI il tuo Potere di ADMIN in modo Corretto, tu ne  ABUSI.


Il Quintetto e' formato, e' chiaro per tutti coloro che  leggono.


BRAVO! ... il tuo impegno a distruggere il forum di FA e'  ben riuscito.















  Mi vergogno di te e del tuo seguito.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*OTELLA*

ADESSO DIMMI COSA DOVREMMO FARE CON QUEST'ALTRA IMBECILLE?DIMMI TU...QUESTA NON è CHE DICE DERERUM HA SBAGLIATO...NO!QUESTA DICE DERERUM è MIA AMICA PER CUI GIOVANNI SBAGLIA...CAPITO?CAPITO L'ARROGANZA E L'IDIOZIA...CHE POI SON GLI STESSI CHE STRANAMENTE HANNO VOTATO IN UN CERTO MODO...STRANO VERO?MARì E DAI CRESCI UN Pò ....SE CI RIESCI!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora fantoccio della liberta' banna pure me ... sei Spaventosamente Disonesto ... e non USI il tuo Potere di ADMIN in modo Corretto, tu ne ABUSI.
> 
> 
> Il Quintetto e' formato, e' chiaro per tutti coloro che leggono.
> ...


Non c'è di ché, è sempre un piacere accogliere le richieste e sentire le opinioni. Purtroppo non mi è sempre possibile esercitare il mio potere, che in realtà è poter fare ma non fare.

Potere a volte viene dimostrato, come in questo caso, per dare ascolto a una voce di cui si riteneva impossibile che venisse a galla.

Non ti devi scandalizzare per affari che non ti riguardano. E' un affare fra me e dererum, dove le parole non hanno più alcun significato. Ho esercitato il mio potere perché in parte era il mio dovere, in parte sua richiesta, e in parte mio piacere.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ADESSO DIMMI COSA DOVREMMO FARE CON QUEST'ALTRA IMBECILLE?DIMMI TU...QUESTA NON è CHE DICE DERERUM HA SBAGLIATO...NO!*QUESTA DICE DERERUM è MIA AMICA PER CUI GIOVANNI SBAGLIA...*CAPITO?CAPITO L'ARROGANZA E L'IDIOZIA...CHE POI SON GLI STESSI CHE STRANAMENTE HANNO VOTATO IN UN CERTO MODO...STRANO VERO?MARì E DAI CRESCI UN Pò ....SE CI RIESCI!!!


 
Sì è vero che il concetto è quello.
Ma è la setssa cosa che fanno tutti a parer mio. Non c'è nessuno super partes qui, nemmeno tu cat o Chen.
Non puoi non vederlo Oscuro.
Francamente per me Admin è un utente come gli altri, a parte l'avere le chiavi tecniche del sito ed una consegna da parte di Fa, e come tale io mi ci rapporto.
Del resto per essere altro dovrebbe essere davvero super partes, cosa che non è per sua stessa ammissione.
Non lo critico, che sia una sua scelta, ma Oscuro.. non puoi vedere il marcio solo da una parte. comincia tu a criticare gli atteggiamenti scorretti dei tuoi amici quando palesemente ci sono, dai il buon esempio.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

SKIP!
I DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS.





​


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

> > Admin ha detto:
> >
> >
> > > Non c'è di ché, è sempre un piacere accogliere le richieste e sentire le opinioni. Purtroppo non mi è sempre possibile esercitare il mio potere, che in realtà è poter fare ma non fare.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

Micia hai quotato da cacca


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia hai quotato da cacca


 
mari... e sti c. e pure troppo se l'ho quotato..

sto su una linea che funziona a sighiozzi.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari... e sti c. e pure troppo se l'ho quotato..
> *
> sto su una linea che funziona a sighiozzi.*


... poi mettici pure l'incazzatura e il tutto fa la sua parte


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ADESSO DIMMI COSA DOVREMMO FARE CON QUEST'ALTRA IMBECILLE?DIMMI TU...QUESTA NON è CHE DICE DERERUM HA SBAGLIATO...NO!QUESTA DICE DERERUM è MIA AMICA PER CUI GIOVANNI SBAGLIA...CAPITO?CAPITO L'ARROGANZA E L'IDIOZIA...CHE POI SON GLI STESSI CHE STRANAMENTE HANNO VOTATO IN UN CERTO MODO...STRANO VERO?MARì E DAI CRESCI UN Pò ....SE CI RIESCI!!!


tu sei il piu' subdolo dei vermi.

cat e compagnia bella hanno il coraggio e una ragione palesata quantomeno a dire quello che hanno da dire. tu con sto cazzo di nik sei entrato, e hai continuato a vomitare a destra e a manca trovando alleanze trasversali per destabilizzare tutto.

ora chiama papachen e digli come ti devi comportare con me, e con gli altri... perchè da solo non te regge la pompa.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Comunque Admin.... scusa se insisto.
Non è stato poi poi a fin di bene nè nelle intenzioni nè nelle conseguenze.
Forse faresti bene a ripensarci con calma perchè non è stata una reazione coerente con quel che hai sempre detto.
Detto fra noi, e un po' insisto, ci sono stati insulti be npeggiori di quelli rivolti a te, e se tu puoi avere i mezzi tecnici per reagire, gli altri non ne hanno avuti, ma umanamente sono stati ugualmente colpiti. O tuteli tutti da insulti e minacce, o non è corretto tutelare solo te stesso, fosse anche solo per un'azione dimostrativa.
Che poi.. cosa dimostra?!..


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Comunque Admin.... scusa se insisto.
> Non è stato poi poi a fin di bene nè nelle intenzioni nè nelle conseguenze.
> Forse faresti bene a ripensarci con calma perchè non è stata una reazione coerente con quel che hai sempre detto.
> Detto fra noi, e un po' insisto, ci sono stati insulti be npeggiori di quelli rivolti a te, e se tu puoi avere i mezzi tecnici per reagire, gli altri non ne hanno avuti, ma umanamente sono stati ugualmente colpiti. O tuteli tutti da insulti e minacce, o non è corretto tutelare solo te stesso, fosse anche solo per un'azione dimostrativa.
> *Che poi.. cosa dimostra?!..*



Che ha appeso la lingua del bue di fronte alla porta....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... poi mettici pure l'incazzatura e il tutto fa la sua parte


incazzatura mari?

e solo tu l'hai conosciuta al completo...e forse pochi altri...aspetta ..che non sono ancora incazzata abbastanza con sti questi quattro nik che vorrebbero vederci fuori da qui..e invece, no!


si fotttono,loro ,le loro minacce, i loro insulti, le loro correzioni, i loro inaffiatoi frustrati..e tutto quello che hanno in quel melone malato.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*otella*

Tu non capisci....io sono consapevole dei miei errori e di quelli dei miei amici!!Son gli altri che puntano il dito...che moralizzano...e che si sentono nel giusto!eccolo il giusto....otella qui son gli altri che han sempre giudicato e rotto le scatole non far finta di non vedere..fra reprimende e morali...fra correnti e linee imposte!!!Sapientoni e censori...bella fine....continuo e continuerò a sostenere..che non doveva esser bannata solo per una settimana...!!!La prevaricazione non è attenuante di nulla...va combattuta a sani calci nel sedere!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Otella guarda che le liste non le abbiam fatte noi...non confonderti....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*miciolidia*

Tu sei la merda piu schifosa di tutte...tu sei quella che nel privato mi ha scritto porcate assurde su chen per poi in chiaro leccare il culo a chen..mentre oggi gli fai la guerra!!tu devi tacere e basta imbecille!!te lo ricordi cosa sei riuscita a scrivere di chen?guarda che non ti conviene idiota...non mi stare piu fra i coioni che hai solo da rimetterci e lo sai!!Non te lo ripeto un altra volta chiaro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*miciolidia*

Io stavo qui mentre tu rompevi il cazzo in dol..puoi serenamennte riandartene affanculo li!!ok?mi hai confusa anche con iago imbecille...stai al tuo posto!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> Comunque Admin.... scusa se insisto.
> Non è stato poi poi a fin di bene nè nelle intenzioni nè nelle conseguenze.
> Forse faresti bene a ripensarci con calma perchè non è stata una reazione coerente con quel che hai sempre detto.
> Detto fra noi, e un po' insisto, ci sono stati insulti be npeggiori di quelli rivolti a te, e se tu puoi avere i mezzi tecnici per reagire, gli altri non ne hanno avuti, ma umanamente sono stati ugualmente colpiti. O tuteli tutti da insulti e minacce, o non è corretto tutelare solo te stesso, fosse anche solo per un'azione dimostrativa.
> Che poi.. cosa dimostra?!..


Ho chiesto un parere all'altro amministratore al riguardo. Vedremo cosa risponde.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*otella*

Fammi capire ma se succedeva a cat la prendevi tanto a cuore sta cosa?incomincio a non capire...!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho chiesto un parere all'altro amministratore al riguardo. Vedremo cosa risponde.


Perche' ce ne sono due?


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non capisci....io sono consapevole dei miei errori e di quelli dei miei amici!!Son gli altri che puntano il dito...che moralizzano...e che si sentono nel giusto!eccolo il giusto....otella qui son gli altri che han sempre giudicato e rotto le scatole non far finta di non vedere..fra reprimende e morali...fra correnti e linee imposte!!!Sapientoni e censori...bella fine....continuo e continuerò a sostenere..che non doveva esser bannata solo per una settimana...!!!La prevaricazione non è attenuante di nulla...va combattuta a sani calci nel sedere!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No Oscuro, non capisco, se sei consapevole degli errori tuoi e dei tuoi amici perchè non li metti del pari nero su bianco.
Le liste le avete fatte anche voi: il barrio è stata una provocazione partita dopo che il sondaggio è stato vinto da chi voleva la moderazione, da chen, che voleva l'emarginazione di chi desiderava il moderatore.
La moderazione, per quanto non piaccia a tutti, non significava la perdita della libertà di espressione, ma semplicemente spostare i post provocatori e pieni di insulti in un luogo dove, chi non ha interesse, può scegliere di non andare senza dover fare slalom.
E son stati tirati fuori paroloni Oscuro, veramente fuori luogo. 
Una volta che la moderazione ha vinto, e per me sarebbe bastato un po' di buon senso e rispetto da parte di tutti (E SE NON VERSO CHI C'è VERSO CHI ARRIVERA'! UN NUOVO NON PUOI PENSARE CHE IN UN MOMENTO DI CRISI QUANDO HA VOGLIA DI RACCONTARSI POSSA METTERSI A SPAZIARE A DESTRA E A SINISTRA CERCANDO IL LUOGO DOVE NON CI SI AZZUFFA), invece di provocare ancora e ancora, si poteva accettare il responso e fare in modo che i moderatori non avessero da fare un bel nulla. come?
semplicemente con un pochino di automoderazione.

E mi dispiace ma insisto, dererum non è andata fuori dagli schemi più di altri. Io non ho mai avuto i mezzi tecnici di admin ma io mi sono ritrovata a frignare come una bambina per cose che mi sono state dette qui dentro. E la mia mortificazione, dovrebbe valere come quella di tutti gli altri, admin compreso.
Poi, lascia stare che è stato molto meglio così, che mi sono chiarita con chi di dovere e non ho alcun desiderio di tornare indietro. Ma gli insulti e le minacce di chiunque verso chiunque vanno trattati allo stesso modo Oscuro. Ti invito di nuovo a non far finta di non vedere. Davvero.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire ma se succedeva a cat la prendevi tanto a cuore sta cosa?incomincio a non capire...!!


Oscuro io Cat l'ho difesa nel Barrio platealmente dagli attacchi di Alex.
E Cat è testimone che ci siamo sentite anche al di là della conversazione pubblica.
Quando ti poni queste domande, cerca di non essere così assurdamente in mala fede suvvia!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*otella*

No tu non vedi io son stato l'unico a complimentarmi con i vincitori...volevo vedere se bannavano me se avresti fatto sta manfrina....!!Otella ho capito....io la bannerei a vita e non solo lei...poi pensala come vuoi ti saluto eh...!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' ce ne sono due?


Ci sono tre. Di cui uno assente per ancora un po'. L'altro gode di totale anonimato. Però è il mio polo di confronto quando io non so più come reagire.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*io*

Ti sfugge che io nel barrio non posso entrare e mi rifiuto di visionare...otella ragiona...ma sui fatti...!!ciao e stammi bene!!!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No tu non vedi io son stato l'unico a complimentarmi con i vincitori...volevo vedere se bannavano me se avresti fatto sta manfrina....!!Otella ho capito....io la bannerei a vita e non solo lei...poi pensala come vuoi ti saluto eh...!!!


La stessa manfrina oscuro. la stessa identica manfrina.
A meno che il tuo ban non fosse stato richiesto da qualcuno e votato democraticamente da tutti con un cambio plateale di metodi gestionali.
Mi spiace che te la prendi così..non ti darò ragione per forza. sorry, continuo a pensarla così.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sfugge che io nel barrio non posso entrare e mi rifiuto di visionare...otella ragiona...ma sui fatti...!!ciao e stammi bene!!!


 
non puoi entrare ma puoi leggere, tanto che Chen copia e incolla.
ragiona tu sui fatti oscuro. questo thread è nato dalla discussione del Barrio, la discussione appunto dove si riportavano i messaggi di Cat. Se non vuoi leggere le cose, almeno abbi la correttezza di non dire che non mi comporterei con Cat allo stesso modo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2008)

*no*

Otella non voglio aver ragione e non mi interessa averla..ma non venire a parlarmi di malafede..perchè queste merde andrebbero prese a calci nel sedere tutte...e andava fatto molto prima....perchè lo so solo io quello che mi è stato vomitato addosso...anche ultimamente!!ciao!


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho chiesto un parere all'altro amministratore al riguardo. Vedremo cosa risponde.


Grazie.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Otella non voglio aver ragione e non mi interessa averla..ma non venire a parlarmi di malafede..perchè queste merde andrebbero prese a calci nel sedere tutte...e andava fatto molto prima....perchè lo so solo io quello che mi è stato vomitato addosso...anche ultimamente!!ciao!


senti non m'interessa ciò che hanno vomitato addosso a te, perchè le vomitate le ho prese anch'io.
Il concetto è.. calci in culo a tutti o calci in culo a nessuno.
è più chiaro così?
io la penso così, francamente. non vedo motivazioni che portino all'esclusione di dererum e non di altre persone che si sono comportate allo stesso modo verso altri utenti in altri momenti. ciao a te.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> non puoi entrare ma puoi leggere, tanto che Chen copia e incolla.
> ragiona tu sui fatti oscuro. questo thread è nato dalla discussione del Barrio, la discussione appunto dove si riportavano i messaggi di Cat. Se non vuoi leggere le cose, almeno abbi la correttezza di non dire che non mi comporterei con Cat allo stesso modo!


E su questo punto insisto.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei la merda piu schifosa di tutte...tu sei quella che nel privato mi ha scritto porcate assurde su chen per poi in chiaro leccare il culo a chen..mentre oggi gli fai la guerra!!tu devi tacere e basta imbecille!!te lo ricordi cosa sei riuscita a scrivere di chen?guarda che non ti conviene idiota...non mi stare piu fra i coioni che hai solo da rimetterci e lo sai!!Non te lo ripeto un altra volta chiaro?


 
io lecco il culo a chen?

imbecillle...ti rode perchè  rispondo ad alcuni suoi interventi?

Quello secondo te significa leccare il culo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi pianta con queste minacce, puoi cacciare tutto quello che ho scritto, non temo nulla, la mia opinione sul personaggio l'ho scritta a chiarissime lettere ancor quando manco stavi qui dentro.


non so chi tu sia, non ho mai avuto, ripeto, contati con te se NON per chiederti scusa in una occasione.

( grande genialità la mia )

se probabilmente sei uno di noi sotto mentite spoglie, meglio ancora, tutto quello che penso di lui l'ho espresso anche pubblicamente, e se credi intimorirmi ancora TI sbagli .

quindi ...non attacca, non ha attaccato, e non attecchirà. 

chiaro una volta per tutte ?


pubblica quello che vuoi che non temo *NULLA.*

*e senza chiedere il permesso a Chen.*


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*

tu stavi nel dol...e credo anche di capire chi tu sia.


solo uno puoi essere.

Uno a cui ha _bruciato_.


..i torni contano...come diceva toto'


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ci sono tre. Di cui uno assente per ancora un po'. L'altro gode di totale anonimato. Però è il mio polo di confronto quando io non so più come reagire.


Ok non lo sapevo...


----------



## Old califfo (4 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> dere e' stata segata ed io nooooo...
> 
> ...


 
Amore ma ti diverti tanto???Sempre qui sono........


DERERUM


----------



## Old califfo (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho dato ascolto alla sua esplicita richiesta e l'ho bannata. Non senza personale soddisfazione però


SODDISFAZIONE DI BREVE DURATA!!BUFFONEEEEE

DISONESTO




















che roba da matti!!!


----------



## Old califfo (4 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi ha dato l'esplicito permesso, è come se qualcuno mi chiede di cancellare il suo account. Per 7 giorni ho un po' di pace da lei. Poi vediamo se me lo chiede un'altra volta


7 giorni?? CIoccolataio....


----------

